# Toxic and Non Toxic Plant List & Toxic Human Food For Dogs



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*Toxic and Non-Toxic Plant List - Dogs*


*Plants Toxic to Dogs*

*Adam-and-Eve* (Arum, Lord-and-Ladies, Wake Robin, Starch Root, Bobbins, Cuckoo Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Arum maculatum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*African Wonder Tree* | *Scientific Name:* _Ricinus communis_ | *Family:* 

*Alocasia* (Elephant's Ear) | *Scientific Name:* _Alocasia spp._ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Aloe* | *Scientific Name:* _Aloe vera_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Amaryllis* (Many, including: Belladonna lily, Saint Joseph lily, Cape Belladonna, Naked Lady) | *Scientific Name:* _Amaryllis sp._ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Ambrosia Mexicana* (Jerusalem Oak, Feather Geranium) | *Scientific Name:* _Chenopodium botrys_ (_Ambrosia mexicana _) | *Family:* Chenopodiaceae 

*American Bittersweet* (Bittersweet, Waxwork, Shrubby Bittersweet, False Bittersweet, Climbing Bittersweet) | *Scientific Name:* _Celastrus scandens_ | *Family:* Celastraceae 

*American Holly* (English Holly, European Holly, Oregon Holly, Inkberry, Winterberry) | *Scientific Name:* _Ilex opaca_ | *Family:* Aquifoliaceae 

*American Mandrake* (Mayapple, Indian Apple Root, Umbrella Leaf, Wild Lemon, Hog Apple, Duck's Foot, Raccoonberry) | *Scientific Name:* _Podophyllum peltatum_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*American Yew* | *Scientific Name:* _Taxus canidensus_ | *Family:* Taxaceae 

*Andromeda Japonica* (Pieris, Lily-of-the-Valley Bush) | *Scientific Name:* _Pieris japonica_ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Angelica Tree* (Hercules' Club, Devil's Walking Stick, Prickly Ash, Prickly Elder) | *Scientific Name:* _Aralia spinosa_ | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Apple* (Includes crabapples) | *Scientific Name:* _Malus sylvestrus_ (_other Malus species_) | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Apricot* (Group also includes Plum, Peach, Cherry) | *Scientific Name:* _Prunus armeniaca_ (_other Prunus species_) | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Arrow-Head Vine* (Nephthytis, Green Gold Naphthysis, African Evergreen, Trileaf Wonder) | *Scientific Name:* _Syngonium podophyllum_ | *Family:* Araceae 
*Arum* (Cuckoo-pint, Lord-and-Ladies, Adam-and-Eve, Starch Root, Bobbins, Wake Robin) | *Scientific Name:* _Arum maculatum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Arum Lily* (Calla Lily, Pig Lily, White Arum, Trumpet Lily, Florist's Calla, Garden Calla) | *Scientific Name:* _Zantedeschia aethiopica_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Asparagus Fern* (Asparagus, Emerald Feather, Emerald Fern, Sprengeri Fern, Plumosa Fern, Lace Fern, Racemose Asparagus, Shatavari) | *Scientific Name:* _Asparagus densiflorus cv sprengeri_ (_Asparagus setaceus_) | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Australian Ivy Palm* (Schefflera, Umbrella Tree, Octopus Tree, Starleaf) | *Scientific Name:* _Brassaia actinophylla_ | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Australian Nut* (Macadamia Nut, Queensland Nut) | *Scientific Name:* _Macadamia integrifolia_ | *Family:* Proteaceae 

*Australian Pine* (Norfolk Pine, House Pine, Norfolk Island Pine) | *Scientific Name:* _Araucaria heterophylla_ | *Family:* Araucariaceae 

*Autumn Crocus* (Meadow Saffron) | *Scientific Name:* _Colchicum autumnale _| *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Avocado* (Alligator Pear) | *Scientific Name:* _Persea americana_ | *Family:* Lauraceae 

*Azalea* (Rosebay, Rhododendron) | *Scientific Name:* _Rhododendron spp_ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Baby Doll Ti Plant* (Ti-Plant, Good-Luck Plant, Hawaiian Ti Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Cordyline terminalis_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Baby’s Breath* (Maidens Breath) | *Scientific Name:* _Gypsophila elegans_ | *Family:* Caryophyllaceae 

*Barbados Aloe* (Medicine Plant, True Aloe) | *Scientific Name:* _Aloe barbadensis_ | *Family:* Aloaceae 

*Barbados Lily* (Amaryllis, Fire Lily, Lily of the Palace, Ridderstjerne) | *Scientific Name:* _Hippeastrum spp._ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Barbados Pride* (Peacock Flower, Dwarf Poinciana) | *Scientific Name:* _Caesalpinia pulcherrima_ | *Family:* 

*Barbados Pride 2* (Bird of Paradise, Poinciana, Brazilwood) | *Scientific Name:* _Poinciana gilliesii_ (_Caesalpinia gilliesii_) | *Family:* Leguminosae 

*Bead Tree* (China Ball Tree, Paradise Tree, Persian Lilac, White Cedar, Japanese Bead Tree, Texas Umbrella Tree, Pride-of-India, Chinaberry Tree ) | *Scientific Name:* _Melia azedarach_ | *Family:* Meliaceae 

*Begonia* (Over 1,000 species and 10,000 hybrids) | *Scientific Name:* _Begonia spp._ | *Family:* Begoniaceae 

*Bergamot Orange* (Bergamot, Citrus bergamia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Citrus Aurantium_ | *Family:* Rutaceae 

*Bird of Paradise* (Peacock Flower, Barbados Pride, Poinciana, Pride of Barbados) | *Scientific Name:* _Caesalpinia gilliesii_ (_Poinciana gilliesii_) | *Family:* Leguminosae 

*Bird of Paradise 2* (Peacock Flower, Barbados Pride, Poinciana, Pride of Barbados) | *Scientific Name:* _Poinciana gilliesii_ (_Caesalpinia gilliesii_) | *Family:* Leguminosae 

*Bird of Paradise Flower* (Crane Flower, Bird's Tongue Flower) | *Scientific Name:* _Strelitzia reginae_ | *Family:* Strelitziaceae 

*Bird's Tongue Flower* (Bird of Paradise Flower, Crane Flower ) | *Scientific Name:* _Strelitzia reginae_ | *Family:* Strelitziaceae 

*Bishop’s Weed* (Greater Ammi, False Queen Anne's Lace ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ammi majus_ | *Family:* Apiaceae 

*Bitter Root* (Dogbane Hemp, Indian Hemp ) | *Scientific Name:* _Apocynum androsaemifolium_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Black Calla* (Solomon's Lily, Wild Calla, Wild Arum ) | *Scientific Name:* _Arum palestinum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Black Laurel* (Dog Hobble, Dog Laurel, Fetter Bush, Sierra Laurel ) | *Scientific Name:* _Leucothoe davisiae_ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Black Nightshade* (Nightshade, Deadly Nightshade ) | *Scientific Name:* _Solanum nigrum_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Black Walnut* | *Scientific Name:* _Juglans *****_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Bobbins* (Arum, Lord-and-Ladies, Adam-and-Eve, Starch Root, Wake Robin, Cuckoo Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Arum maculatum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Branching Ivy* (English Ivy, Glacier Ivy, Needlepoint Ivy, Sweetheart Ivy, California Ivy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hedera helix _| *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Brazilwood* (Bird of Paradise, Poinciana, Barbados Pride) | *Scientific Name:* _Poinciana gilliesii_ | *Family:* Leguminosae 

*Bread and Butter Plant* (Indian Borage, Spanish Thyme, Coleus, Maratha, Militini, East Indian Thyme ) | *Scientific Name:* _Coleus ampoinicus_ | *Family:* Labiatae 

*Brunfelsia* (Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow, Kiss-Me-Quick, Lady-of-the-Night, Fransiscan Rain Tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Brunfelsia species_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Buckeye* (Horse Chestnut ) | *Scientific Name:* _Aesculus spp_ | *Family:* Hippocastanaceae 

*Buckwheat* | *Scientific Name:* _Fagopyrum species_ | *Family:* Polygonaceae 

*Buddhist Pine* (Yew Pine, Japanese Yew, Southern Yew, Podocarpus) | *Scientific Name:* _Podocarpus macrophylla_ | *Family:* Podocarpaceae 

*Burning Bush* (Wahoo, Spindle Tree ) | *Scientific Name:* _Euonymus atropurpurea_ (_Euonymus occidentalis_) | *Family:* Celastraceae 

*Buttercup* (Butter Cress, Figwort ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ranunculus sp._ | *Family:* Ranunculaceae 

*Caladium* (Malanga, Elephant's Ears, Stoplight, Seagull, Mother-in-law Plant, Pink Cloud, Texas Wonder, Angel-Wings, Exposition, Candidum, Fancy-leaved Caladium ) | *Scientific Name:* _Caladium hortulanum _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Calamondin Orange* | *Scientific Name:* _Citrus mitis_ | *Family:* Rutaceae 

*California Ivy* (Branching Ivy, Glacier Ivy, Needlepoint Ivy, Sweetheart Ivy, English Ivy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hedera helix _| *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Calla Lily* (Calla Lily, Pig Lily, White Arum, Trumpet Lily, Florist's Calla, Garden Calla, Arum Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Zantedeschia aethiopica_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Cape Jasmine* (Gardenia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Gardenia jasminoides_ | *Family:* Rubiaceae 

*Cardboard Palm* (cycads and zamias) | *Scientific Name:* _Zamia furfuracea_ | *Family:* Cycadaceae 

*Cardinal Flower* (Lobelia, Indian Pink ) | *Scientific Name:* _Lobelia cardinalis_ | *Family:* Campanulaceae 

*Carnation* (Pinks, Wild Carnation, Sweet William ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dianthus caryophyllus_ | *Family:* Caryophyllaceae 

*Castor Bean Plant* (Castor Oil Plant, Mole Bean Plant, African Wonder Tree, Castor Bean ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ricinus communis_ | *Family:* Euphorbiaceae 

*Ceriman* (Cutleaf Philodendron, Hurricane Plant, Swiss Cheese Plant, Mexican Breadfruit ) | *Scientific Name:* _Monstera deliciosa _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Chamomile* (Manzanilla, Garden Chamomile, Roman Chamomile, True Chamomile, Corn Feverfew, Barnyard Daisy, Ground-apple, Turkey-weed ) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthemis nobilis_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Chandelier Plant* (Mother-In-Law-Plant, Kalanchoe, Devils Backbone, Mother of Millions ) | *Scientific Name:* _Kalanchoe tubiflora_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Charming Dieffenbachia* | *Scientific Name:* _Dieffenbachia amoena _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Cherry* | *Scientific Name:* _Prunus species_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Chinaberry Tree* (Bead Tree, China Ball Tree, Paradise Tree, Persian Lilac, White Cedar, Japanese Bead Tree, Texas Umbrella Tree, Pride-of-India) | *Scientific Name:* _Melia azedarach_ | *Family:* Meliaceae 

*Chinese Evergreen* | *Scientific Name:* _Aglaonema modestrum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Chinese Jade* (Silver Jade Plant, Silver Dollar ) | *Scientific Name:* _Crassula arborescens_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Christmas Rose* (Hellebore, Lenten Rose, Easter Rose ) | *Scientific Name:* _Helleborus niger _| *Family:* Ranunculaceae 

*Chrysanthemum* (Daisy, Mum; many varieties ) | *Scientific Name:* _Chrysanthemum spp._ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Clematis* (Virgin’s Bower, Leatherflower ) | *Scientific Name:* _Clematis sp. _| *Family:* Ranunculaceae 

*Climbing Bittersweet* (Bittersweet, Waxwork, Shrubby Bittersweet, False Bittersweet, Climbing Bittersweet, American Bittersweet) | *Scientific Name:* _Celastrus scandens_ | *Family:* Celastraceae 

*Climbing Lily* (Gloriosa Lily, Glory Lily, Superb Lily ) | *Scientific Name:* _Gloriosa superba_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Climbing Nightshade* (European Bittersweet, Deadly Nightshade, Violet Bloom, Blue Nightshade, Soda Apple, Poisonous Nightshade, Felonwort, Devil's Apple, Scarlet Berry, Woody Nightshade, Blue Blindweed ) | *Scientific Name:* _Solanum dulcamara_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Clivia Lily* (****** Lily, Clivies, Caffre Lily, Cape Clivia, Klivia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Clivia sp._ (_Clivia nobilis_) | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Coffee Tree* (Wild Coffee, Geranium-Leaf Aralia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Polyscias guilfoylei_ (_Aralia guilfoyei_) | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Coleus* (Indian Borage, Bread and Butter Plant, Spanish Thyme, East Indian Thyme, Stinging Thyme, Country Boarage; many others ) | *Scientific Name:* _Coleus ampoinicus_ | *Family:* Labiatae 

*Common Privet* (Privet, Amur, Wax-leaf ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ligustrum vulgare_ | *Family:* Oleaceae 

*Coontie Palm* (Sago Palm, Cardboard Palm, cycads and zamias) | *Scientific Name:* _Zamia pumila_ | *Family:* Cycadaceae 

*Cordatum* (Fiddle-Leaf, Horsehead Philodendron, Heartleaf Philodendron, Panda Plant, Split Leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Red Emerald, Red Princess, Saddle Leaf ) | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron oxycardium _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Corn Plant* (Corn Plant, Cornstalk Plant, Dracaena, Dragon Tree, Ribbon Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena fragrans_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Cornstalk Plant* (Corn Plant, Dracaena, Dragon Tree, Ribbon Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena fragrans_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Cow parsnip* (Giant Hogweed ) | *Scientific Name:* _Heracleum maximum_ | *Family:* Apiaceae 

*Cowbane* (Water Hemlock, Poison Parsnip ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cicuta species_ | *Family:* Apiaceae 

*Cuckoo-pint* (Arum, Lord-and-Ladies, Adam-and-Eve, Starch Root, Bobbins, Wake Robin) | *Scientific Name:* _Arum maculatum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Cutleaf Philodendron* (Hurricane Plant, Swiss Cheese Plant, Ceriman, Mexican Breadfruit, Split-leaf Philodendron, Window Leaf Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Monstera deliciosa _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Cycads* (Sago Palm, Fern Palm ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cycas and Zamia species _| *Family:* Cycadaceae 

*Cyclamen* (Sowbread ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cyclamen spp _| *Family:* Primulaceae 

*Daffodil* (Narcissus, Jonquil, Paper White ) | *Scientific Name:* _Narcissus spp _| *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Dahlia* (Many varieties ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dahlia species_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Daisy* (Chrysanthemum, Mum ) | *Scientific Name:* _Chrysanthemum species_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Deadly Nightshade* (Nightshade, Black Nightshade, European Bittersweet, Climbing Nightshade ) | *Scientific Name:* _Solanum spp _| *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Desert Azalea* (Desert Rose, Mock Azalea, Sabi Star, Impala Lily, Kudu Lily ) | *Scientific Name:* _Adenium obesum_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Desert Rose* (Desert Azalea, Mock Azalea, Sabi Star, Impala Lily, Kudu Lily ) | *Scientific Name:* _Adenium obesum_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Devil's Backbone* (Mother-In-Law-Plant, Kalanchoe, Chandelier Plant, Mother of Millions ) | *Scientific Name:* _Kalanchoe tubiflora_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Devils Ivy* (Pothos, Golden Pothos, Taro Vine, Ivy Arum ) | *Scientific Name:* _Epipremnum aureum _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Dieffenbachia* (Charming Dieffenbachia, Giant Dumb Cane, Tropic Snow, Dumbcane, Exotica, Spotted Dumb Cane, Exotica Perfection ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dieffenbachia_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Dock* (Sorrel ) | *Scientific Name:* _Rumex sp._ | *Family:* Polygonaceae 

*Dog Daisy* (Dog Fennel) | *Scientific Name:* _Achillea millefolium_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Dog Hobble* (Dog Laurel, Fetter Bush, Black Laurel ) | *Scientific Name:* _Leucothoe sp._ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Dogbane Hemp* (Bitterroot, Indian Hemp ) | *Scientific Name:* _Apocynum_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Dracaena* (Corn Plant, Cornstalk Plant, Dragon Tree, Ribbon Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena spp._ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Dumbcane* (Charming Dieffenbachia, Giant Dumb Cane, Tropic Snow, Exotica, Spotted Dumb Cane, Exotica Perfection, Dieffenbachia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dieffenbachia _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Dwarf Poinciana* (Barbados Pride, Peacock Flower) | *Scientific Name:* _Caesalpinia pulcherrima_ | *Family:* Fabaceae 

*Easter Rose* (Hellebore, Christmas Rose, Lenten Rose ) | *Scientific Name:* _Helleborus niger_ | *Family:* Ranunculaceae 

*Elephant Ears* (Caladium, Malanga) | *Scientific Name:* _Colocasia esculenta_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Elephant Ears *(Caladium, Taro, Pai, Ape, Cape, Via, Via sori, Malanga ) | *Scientific Name:* _Caladium hortulanum _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Emerald Feather* (Emerald Fern, Asparagus, Asparagus fern, Sprengeri fern, Plumosa fern, Lace fern, Racemose asparagus, Shatavari ) | *Scientific Name:* _Asparagus densiflorus _| *Family:* Liliaceae 

*English Holly* (European Holly, Oregon Holly, Inkberry, Winterberry, American Holly ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ilex aquifolium_ | *Family:* Aquifoliaceae 

*English Ivy* (Branching Ivy, Glacier Ivy, Needlepoint Ivy, Sweetheart Ivy, California Ivy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hedera helix _| *Family:* Araliaceae 

*English Yew* (Western Yew, Pacific Yew, Japanese Yew, Anglo-Japanese Yew ) | *Scientific Name:* _Taxus baccata_ | *Family:* Taxaceae 

*Eucalyptus* (Many cultivars ) | *Scientific Name:* _Eucalyptus species_ | *Family:* Myrtaceae 

*European Bittersweet* (Climbing Nightshade, Deadly Nightshade ) | *Scientific Name:* _Solanum dulcamara_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*European Holly* (European Holly, Oregon Holly, Inkberry, Winterberry, American Holly, English Holly) | *Scientific Name:* _Ilex aquifolium_ | *Family:* Aquifoliaceae 

*Everlasting Pea* (Sweet Pea, Perennial Pea ) | *Scientific Name:* _Lathyrus latifolius_ | *Family:* Fabaceae 

*Exotica* (Charming Dieffenbachia, Giant Dumb Cane, Tropic Snow, Dumbcane, Spotted Dumb Cane, Exotica Perfection, Dieffenbachia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dieffenbachia amoena_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*False Bittersweet* (American Bittersweet) | *Scientific Name:* _Celastrus scandens_ | *Family:* Celastraceae 

*False Queen Anne’s Lace* (Bishop's Weed, Greater Ammi ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ammi majus_ | *Family:* Apiaceae 

*Feather Geranium* (Jerusalem Oak, Ambrosia Mexicana ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ambrosia mexicana_ | *Family:* Chenopodiaceae 

*Fern Palm* (Sago Palm, Cycads ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cycas species_ | *Family:* Cycadaceae 

*Fetter Bush* (Dog Laurel, Dog Hobble, Black Laurel ) | *Scientific Name:* _Leucothoe sp._ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Fetterbush* (Staggerberry, Maleberry ) | *Scientific Name:* _Lyonia sp._ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Fiddle-Leaf* (Horsehead Philodendron, Cordatum, Heartleaf Philodendron, Panda Plant, Split Leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Red Emerald, Red Princess, Saddle Leaf ) | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron bipennifolium _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Fig* (Weeping Fig, Indian Rubber Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ficus benjamina_ | *Family:* Moraceae 

*Figwort* (Buttercup, Butter Cress, Burwort, Crowfoot burwort ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ranunculus acris_ | *Family:* Ranunculaceae 

*Fire Lily* (Amaryllis, Barbados Lily, Lily of the Palace, Ridderstjerne) | *Scientific Name:* _Hippeastrum spp._ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Flag* (Iris, Snake Lily, Water Flag ) | *Scientific Name:* _Iris species_ | *Family:* Iridaceae 

*Flamingo Flower* (Flamingo Lily, Tail Flower, Oilcloth Flower, Pigtail Plant, Painter's Pallet ) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthurium scherzeranum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Fleabane* (Showy Daisy, Horseweed, Seaside Daisy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Erigeron speciosus_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Florida Beauty *(Gold Dust Dracaena, Spotted Dracaena ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena surculosa_ | *Family:* Cannaceae 

*Florist's Calla* (Calla Lily, Pig Lily, White Arum, Trumpet Lily, Arum Lily, Garden Calla, Arum Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Zantedeschia aethiopica_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Foxglove* | *Scientific Name:* _Digitalis purpurea _| *Family:* Scrophalariaceae 

*Franciscan Rain Tree* (Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow, Lady-of-the-Night, Morning-Noon-and-Night, Kiss-Me-Quick ) | *Scientific Name:* _Brunfelsia species_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Garden Calla* (Calla Lily, Pig Lily, White Arum, Trumpet Lily, Florist's Calla, Arum Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Zantedeschia aethiopica_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Garden Chamomile* (Chamomile, Ground Apple, Roman Chamomile) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthemis nobilis_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Garden Hyacinth* (Hyacinth ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hyacinthus orientalis_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Gardenia* (Cape Jasmine ) | *Scientific Name:* _Gardenia jasminoides_ | *Family:* Rubiaceae 

*Garlic* (Stinking Rose, Rustic Treacle, Comphor of the Poor, Nectar of the Gods, Serpet Garlic, Rocambole ) | *Scientific Name:* _Allium sativum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Geranium* (Many cultivars ) | *Scientific Name:* _Pelargonium species_ | *Family:* Geraniaceae 

*Geranium-Leaf Aralia* (Wild Coffee, Coffee Tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Polyscias guilfoylei_ (_Aralia guilfoyei_) | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Giant Dracaena* (Palm Lily, Grass Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Cordyline australis_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Giant Dumb Cane* (Charming Dieffenbachia, Tropic Snow, Dumbcane, Exotica, Spotted Dumb Cane, Exotica Perfection, Dieffenbachia) | *Scientific Name:* _Dieffenbachia amoena _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Giant Hogweed* (Cow Parsnip) | *Scientific Name:* _Heracleum maximum_ | *Family:* Apiaceae 

*Glacier Ivy* (English Ivy, Branching Ivy, Needlepoint Ivy, Sweetheart Ivy, California Ivy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hedera helix _| *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Gladiola* (Many cultivars ) | *Scientific Name:* _Gladiolus species_ | *Family:* Iridaceae 

*Gloriosa Lily* (Glory Lily, Climbing Lily, Superb Lily ) | *Scientific Name:* _Gloriosa superba_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Gold Dieffenbachia *| *Scientific Name:* _Dieffenbachia picta _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Gold Dust Dracaena *(Florida Beauty) | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena surculosa_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Golden Birds Nest* (Snake Plant, Mother-in-Law’s Tongue, Good Luck Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Sansevieria trifasciata_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Golden Pothos* (Pothos, Devil's Ivy, Taro Vine, Ivy Arum ) | *Scientific Name:* _Epipremnum aureum _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Golden Ragwort* (Ragwort) | *Scientific Name:* _Senecio species_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Good Luck Plant* (Shamrock Plant, Sorrel ) | *Scientific Name:* _Oxalis spp._ | *Family:* 

*Grapefruit* | *Scientific Name:* _Citrus paradisii_ | *Family:* Rutaceae 

*Grass Palm* (Giant Dracaena, Palm Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Cordyline australis_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Greater Ammi* (Bishop's Weed, False Queen Anne's Lace ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ammi majus_ | *Family:* Apiaceae 

*Green Gold Naphthysis* (Nephthytis, Arrow-Head Vine ) | *Scientific Name:* _Syngonium podophyllum _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Ground Apple* (Chamomile, Garden Chamomile, Roman Chamomile) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthemis nobilis_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Groundsel* (Ragwort, Senecio ) | *Scientific Name:* _Senecio species_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Hahn's Self Branching English Ivy* (Branching Ivy, Glacier Ivy, Needlepoint Ivy, Sweetheart Ivy, California Ivy, English Ivy) | *Scientific Name:* _Hedera helix _| *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Hashish* (Marijuana, Indian Hemp) | *Scientific Name:* _Cannabis sativa_ | *Family:* Cannabaceae 

*Hawaiian Ti* (Snake Plant, Giant Dracaena) | *Scientific Name:* _Giant Dracaena_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Heartleaf Philodendron* (Horsehead Philodendron, Cordatum, Fiddle-Leaf, Panda Plant, Split Leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Red Emerald, Red Princess, Saddle Leaf ) | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron bipennifolium _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Heavenly Bamboo* (Sacred Bamboo, Nandina) | *Scientific Name:* _Nandina domestica_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*Hellebore* (Christmas Rose, Lenten Rose, Easter Rose ) | *Scientific Name:* _Helleborus niger _| *Family:* Ranunculaceae 

*Hercules' Club* (Angelica Tree, Devil's Walking Stick, Prickly Ash, Prickly Elder) | *Scientific Name:* _Aralia spinosa_ | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Hibiscus* (Rose of Sharon, Rose of China) | *Scientific Name:* _Hibiscus syriacus_ | *Family:* Malvaceae 

*Hills of Snow* (Hydrangea, Hortensia, Seven Bark) | *Scientific Name:* _Hydrangea arborescens_ | *Family:* Hydrangeaceae 

*Holly* (English Holly, European Holly, Oregon Holly, Inkberry, Winterberry, American Holly) | *Scientific Name:* _Ilex opaca_ | *Family:* Aquifoliaceae 

*Hops* | *Scientific Name:* _Humulus lupulus_ | *Family:* Cannabidaceae 

*Horse Chestnut* (Buckeye) | *Scientific Name:* _Aesculus glabra_ | *Family:* Hippocastanaceae 

*Horsehead Philodendron* (Fiddle-Leaf, Cordatum, Heartleaf Philodendron, Panda Plant, Split Leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Red Emerald, Red Princess, Saddle Leaf ) | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron bipennifolium _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Horseweed* (Showy Daisy, Fleabane, Seaside Daisy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Erigeron speciosus_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Hortensia* (Hydrangea, Hills of Snow, Seven Bark) | *Scientific Name:* _Hydrangea arborescens_ | *Family:* Hydrangeaceae 

*Hosta* (Plantain Lily, Funkia) | *Scientific Name:* _Hosta plataginea_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*House Pine* (Australian Pine, Norfolk Pine, Norfolk Island Pine) | *Scientific Name:* _Araucaria heterophylla_ | *Family:* Auraucariaceae 

*Hurricane Plant* (Cutleaf Philodendron, Swiss Cheese Plant, Ceriman, Mexican Breadfruit) | *Scientific Name:* _Monstera deliciosa_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Hyacinth* | *Scientific Name:* _Hyacinthus orientalis_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Hydrangea* (Hortensia, Hills of Snow, Seven Bark) | *Scientific Name:* _Hydrangea arborescens_ | *Family:* Hydrangeaceae 

*Impala Lily* (Desert Rose, Mock Azalea, Sabi Star, Desert Azalea, Kudu Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Adenium obesum_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Indian Apple* (Mayapple, Indian Apple Root, Umbrella Leaf, Wild Lemon, Hog Apple, Duck's Foot, Raccoonberry, American Mandrake) | *Scientific Name:* _Podophyllum peltatum_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*Indian Borage* (Bread and Butter Plant, Spanish Thyme, Coleus, Maratha, Militini, East Indian Thyme ) | *Scientific Name:* _Coleus ampoinicus_ | *Family:* Labiatae 

*Indian Hemp* (Dogbane Hemp, Bitter Root ) | *Scientific Name:* _Apocynum androsaemifolium_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Indian Hemp *(Marijuana, Hashish) | *Scientific Name:* _Cannabis sativa_ | *Family:* Cannabaceae 

*Indian Pink* (Lobelia, Cardinal Flower) | *Scientific Name:* _Lobelia cardinalis_ | *Family:* Campanulaceae 

*Indian Rubber Plant* (Fig, Weeping Fig) | *Scientific Name:* _Ficus benjamina_ | *Family:* Moraceae 

*Inkberry* (English Holly, European Holly, Oregon Holly, American Holly, Winterberry) | *Scientific Name:* _Ilex opaca_ | *Family:* Aquifoliaceae 

*Iris* (Flag, Snake Lily, Water Flag ) | *Scientific Name:* _Iris species_ | *Family:* Iridaceae 

*Ivy Arum* (Pothos, Golden Pothos, Taro Vine, Devil's Ivy) | *Scientific Name:* _Epipremnum aureum _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Jack-in-the-pulpit* (Three-leaved indian turnip, Devil's dear, Wake robin, Starch wort, Wild turnip, Dragon root, Bog onion, Pepper turnip, Brown dragon, Memory root) | *Scientific Name:* _Arisaema triphyllum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Jade Plant* (Baby Jade, Dwarf rubber plant, Jade tree, Chinese rubber plant, Japanese rubber plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Crassula argentea_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Japanese Yew* (English Yew, Western Yew, Pacific Yew, Anglo-Japanese Yew ) | *Scientific Name:* _Taxus sp._ | *Family:* Taxaceae 

*Jerusalem Cherry* (Natal cherry, Winter cherry ) | *Scientific Name:* _Solanum pseudocapsicum_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Jerusalem Oak* (Feather Geranium, Ambrosia Mexicana ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ambrosia mexicana_ | *Family:* Chenopodiaceae 

*Jonquil* (Daffodil, Narcissus, Paper White ) | *Scientific Name:* _Narcissus jonquilla_ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

******* Lily* (Clivia Lily ) | *Scientific Name:* _Clivia minata_ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Kalanchoe* (Mother-In-Law-Plant, Devils Backbone, Chandelier Plant, Mother of Millions ) | *Scientific Name:* _Kalanchoe spp_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Kiss-me-quick* (Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow, Lady-of-the-Night, Morning-Noon-and-Night, Fransiscan Rain Tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Brunfelsia species_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Klamath Weed* (St. John's Wort ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hypericum perforatum_ | *Family:* Clusiaceae 

*Kudu Lily* (Desert Azalea, Mock Azalea, Sabi Star, Impala Lily, Desert Rose) | *Scientific Name:* _Adenium obesum_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Lace Fern* (Asparagus, Emerald Feather, Emerald Fern, Sprengeri Fern, Plumosa Fern, Asparagus Fern, Racemose Asparagus, Shatavari) | *Scientific Name:* _Asparagus densiflorus cv sprengeri_ (_Asparagus setaceus_) | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Lacy Tree Philodendron* | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron selloum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Lady-of-the-night* (Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow, Kiss-Me-Quick, Morning-Noon-and-Night, Fransiscan Rain Tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Brunfelsia species_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Lantana* (Shrub Verbena, Yellow Sage, Red Sage ) | *Scientific Name:* _Lantana camara_ | *Family:* Verbenaceae 

*Larkspur *| *Scientific Name:* _Delphinium species_ | *Family:* Ranunculaceae 

*Laurel* (Mountain laurel, Spoonwood, Mountain Ivy, Calico Bush, Ivy Bush ) | *Scientific Name:* _Kalmia latifolia_ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Leatherflower* (Clematis, Virgin's Bower ) | *Scientific Name:* _Clematis sp. _| *Family:* Ranunculaceae 

*Leek* (Elephant Garlic ) | *Scientific Name:* _Allium ampeloprasum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Lemon* | *Scientific Name:* _Citrus limonia_ | *Family:* Rutaceae 

*Lenten Rose* (Hellebore, Christmas Rose, Easter Rose ) | *Scientific Name:* _Helleborus niger _| *Family:* Ranunculaceae 

*Lily of the Palace* (Amaryllis, Fire Lily, Barbados Lily, Ridderstjerne) | *Scientific Name:* _Hippeastrum spp._ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Lily of the Valley* | *Scientific Name:* _Convalaria majalis _| *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Lily-of-the-Valley Bush* (Andromeda Japonica, Pieris ) | *Scientific Name:* _Pieris japonica_ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Lime* | *Scientific Name:* _Citrus aurantifolia_ | *Family:* Rutaceae 

*Lobelia* (Cardinal Flower, Indian Pink ) | *Scientific Name:* _Lobelia cardinalis_ | *Family:* Campanulaceae 

*Locust *| *Scientific Name:* _Robinia species_ | *Family:* Mimosaceae 

*Lord-and-Ladies* (Arum, Wake Robin, Adam-and-Eve, Starch Root, Bobbins, Cuckoo Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Arum maculatum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Macadamia Nut* (Australia Nut, Queensland Nut) | *Scientific Name:* _Macadamia integrifolia_ | *Family:* Proteaceae 

*Madagascar Dragon Tree* | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena marginata_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Maidens Breath* (Baby's Breath) | *Scientific Name:* _Gypsophila elegans_ | *Family:* Caryophyllaceae 

*Malanga* (Caladium, Elephant's Ears) | *Scientific Name:* _Colocasia esculenta_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Maleberry* (Staggerbush, Fetterbush ) | *Scientific Name:* _Lyonia sp._ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Marble Queen* (Golden Pothos) | *Scientific Name:* _Scindapsus aureus_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Marijuana* (Indian Hemp, Hashish) | *Scientific Name:* _Cannabis sativa_ | *Family:* Cannabaceae 

*Mauna Loa Peace Lily* (Peace Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Spathiphyllum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Mayapple* (Indian Apple Root, Umbrella Leaf, Wild Lemon, Hog Apple, Duck's Foot, Raccoonberry, American Mandrake) | *Scientific Name:* _Podophyllum peltatum_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*Mayweed* (Poison Daisy, Stinking Chamomile) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthemis cotula_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Meadow Saffron* (Autumn Crocus) | *Scientific Name:* _Colchicum autumnale _| *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Medicine Plant* (Aloe, True Aloe, Barbados Aloe) | *Scientific Name:* | *Family:* Aloaceae 

*Mexican Breadfruit* (Cutleaf Philodendron, Hurricane Plant, Swiss Cheese Plant, Ceriman, Split-leaf Philodendron, Window Leaf Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Monstera deliciosa _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Milfoil* (Yarrow) | *Scientific Name:* _Achillea millefolium_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Milkweed* | *Scientific Name:* _Asclepias species_ | *Family:* Asclepiadaceae 

*Mistletoe "American"* (American Mistletoe) | *Scientific Name:* _Phoradendron flavescens_ | *Family:* Viscaceae 

*Mock Azalea* (Desert Rose, Desert Azalea, Sabi Star, Impala Lily, Kudu Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Adenium obesum_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Mole Bean Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Ricinus communis_ | *Family:* Euphobiaceae 

*Morning Glory* | *Scientific Name:* _Ipomoea spp_ | *Family:* Convolvulaceae 

*Morning-Noon-and-Night* (Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow, Kiss-Me-Quick, Lady-of-the-Night, Fransiscan Rain Tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Brunfelsia species_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Moss Rose* (Wild Portulaca, Rock Moss, Purslane, Pigwee, Pusley) | *Scientific Name:* _Portulaca oleracea_ | *Family:* Portulacaceae 

*Mother of Millions* (Mother-In-Law-Plant, Kalanchoe, Devils Backbone, Chandelier Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Kalanchoe tubiflora_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Mother-in-Law* | *Scientific Name:* _Monstera deliciosa_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Mother-In-Law Plant* (Mother of Millions, Kalanchoe, Devils Backbone, Chandelier Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Kalanchoe tubiflora_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Mother-in-Law’s Tongue* (Snake Plant, Golden Bird's Nest, Good Luck Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Sansevieria trifasciata_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Mum* (Chrysanthemum, Daisy) | *Scientific Name:* _Chrysanthemum spp._ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Naked Lady* | *Scientific Name:* _Amaryllis belladonna L._ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Nandina* (Sacred Bamboo, Heavenly Bamboo) | *Scientific Name:* _Nandina domestica_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*Narcissus* (Daffodil, Jonquil, Paper White) | *Scientific Name:* _Narcissus spp_ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Needlepoint Ivy* (Branching Ivy, Glacier Ivy, English Ivy, Sweetheart Ivy, California Ivy) | *Scientific Name:* _Hedera helix_ | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Nephthytis* (Arrow-Head Vine, Green Gold Naphthysis, African Evergreen, Trileaf Wonder) | *Scientific Name:* _Syngonium podophyllum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Nicotiana* (Tree Tobacco, Tobacco, Mustard Tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Nicotiana glauca_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Nightshade* (Deadly Nightshade, Black Nightshade) | *Scientific Name:* _Solanum spp_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Norfolk Island Pine* (Norfolk Pine, House Pine, Australian Pine) | *Scientific Name:* _Araucaria heterophylla_ | *Family:* Araucariaceae 

*Octopus Tree* (Schefflera, Umbrella Tree, Australian Ivy Palm, Starleaf) | *Scientific Name:* _Schefflera or Brassia actinoplylla_ | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Oilcloth Flower* (Flamingo Plant, Flamingo Lily, Tail Flower, Pigtail Plant, Flamingo Flower, Painter's Pallet) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthurium scherzeranum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Oleander* (Rose-Bay) | *Scientific Name:* _Nerium oleander_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Onion* | *Scientific Name:* _Allium cepa_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Orange* | *Scientific Name:* _Citrus sinensis_ | *Family:* Rutaceae 

*Oregon Holly* (English Holly, European Holly, Inkberry, American Holly, Winterberry) | *Scientific Name:* _Ilex opaca_ | *Family:* Aquifoliaceae 

*Ornamental Pepper* (Natal Cherry, Winter Cherry, Jerusalem Cherry ) | *Scientific Name:* _Solanum pseudocapsicum_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Pacific Yew* (English Yew, Western Yew, Japanese Yew, Anglo-Japanese Yew) | *Scientific Name:* _Taxus brevifolia_ | *Family:* Taxaceae 

*Painter's Pallette* (Flamingo Plant, Flamingo Lily, Tail Flower, Oilcloth Flower, Pigtail Plant, Flamingo Flower) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthurium scherzeranum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Palm Lily* (Giant Dracaena, Grass palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Cordyline australis_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Panda Plant* (Horsehead Philodendron, Cordatum, Heartleaf Philodendron, Panda Plant, Split Leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Red Emerald, Red Princess, Saddle Leaf , Fiddle-leaf) | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron bipennifolium _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Paper White* (Daffodil, Jonquil, Narcissus) | *Scientific Name:* _Narcissus spp_ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Paraguayan Jasmine* (Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow, Lady-of-the-Night, Morning-Noon-and-Night, Kiss-Me-Quick , Fransiscan Rain Tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Brunfelsia species_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Peace Lily* (Mauna Loa Peace Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Spathiphyllum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Peach* (Plum, Apricot, Cherry) | *Scientific Name:* _Prunus species_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Peacock Flower* (Barbados Pride, Dwarf Poinciana) | *Scientific Name:* _Caesalpinia pulcherrima_ | *Family:* Fabaceae 

*Pencil Cactus* (Crown of Thorns) | *Scientific Name:* _Euphorbia milii_ | *Family:* Euphorbiaceae 

*Peony* | *Scientific Name:* _Paeonis officinalis_ | *Family:* Paeniaceae 

*Perennial Pea* (Sweet Pea, Everlasting Pea ) | *Scientific Name:* _Lathyrus latifolius_ | *Family:* Fabaceae 

*Periwinkle* (Running Myrtle. Vinca) | *Scientific Name:* _Vinca rosea_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Philodendron Pertusum* | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron spp_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Pie Plant* (Rhubarb) | *Scientific Name:* _Rheum rhabarbarium_ | *Family:* Polygonaceae 

*Pieris* (Lily-of-the-Valley Bush, Andromeda Japonica, Fetterbush) | *Scientific Name:* _Pieris japonica_ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Pig Lily* (Calla Lily, Arum Lily, White Arum, Trumpet Lily, Florist's Calla, Garden Calla) | *Scientific Name:* _Zantedeschia aethiopica_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Pigtail Plant* (Flamingo Plant, Flamingo Lily, Tail Flower, Oilcloth Flower, Painter's Pallet, Flamingo Flower) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthurium scherzeranum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Pinks* (Carnation, Wild Carnation, Sweet William ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dianthus caryophyllus_ | *Family:* Caryophyllaceae 

*Plantain Lily* (Hosta) | *Scientific Name:* _Hosta plantaginea_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Plum* (similar plants: apricot, peach, cherry) | *Scientific Name:* _Prunus species_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Plumosa Fern* (Asparagus, Emerald Feather, Emerald Fern, Sprengeri Fern, Asparagus Fern, Lace Fern, Racemose Asparagus, Shatavari) | *Scientific Name:* _Asparagus densiflorus cv sprengeri_ (_Asparagus setaceus_) | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Poinciana* (Peacock Flower, Bird of Paradise, Barbados Pride, Pride of Barbados) | *Scientific Name:* _Poinciana gilliesii_ | *Family:* Leguminosae 

*Poinsettia* | *Scientific Name:* _Euphorbia pulcherrima_ | *Family:* Euphorbiaceae 

*Poison Daisy* (Mayweed, Stinking Chamomile) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthemis cotula_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Poison Hemlock* (Poison Parsley, Spotted Hemlock, Winter Fern, California Fern, Nebraska Fern, Deadly Hemlock ) | *Scientific Name:* _Conium maculatum_ | *Family:* Umbelliferae 

*Poison Parsnip* (water hemlock, cowbane) | *Scientific Name:* _Cicuta maculata_ | *Family:* Apiaceae 

*Portulaca* (Wild Portulaca, Rock Moss, Purslane, Pigwee, Pusley, Moss Rose) | *Scientific Name:* _Portulaca oleracea_ | *Family:* Portulacaceae 

*Pothos* (Golden Pothos, Devil's Ivy, Taro Vine, Ivy Arum ) | *Scientific Name:* _Epipremnum aureum _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Prayer Bean* (Rosary Pea, Buddhist rosary bead, Indian Bead, Indian Licorice, Love Bean, Lucky Bean, Seminole Bead, Weather Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Abrus precatorius_ | *Family:* Leguminosae 

*Precatory Bean* (Rosary Pea, Buddhist rosary bead, Indian Bead, Indian Licorice, Love Bean, Lucky Bean, Seminole Bead, Weather Plant, Prayer Bean) | *Scientific Name:* _Abrus precatorius_ | *Family:* Leguminosae 

*Pride-of-India* (China Ball Tree, Paradise Tree, Persian Lilac, White Cedar, Japanese Bead Tree, Texas Umbrella Tree, Bead Tree, Chinaberry Tree ) | *Scientific Name:* _Melia azedarach_ | *Family:* Meliaceae 

*Primrose* | *Scientific Name:* _Primula vulgaris_ | *Family:* Primulaceae 

*Privet* (amur, wax-leaf, common privet) | *Scientific Name:* _Ligustrum japonicum_ | *Family:* Oleaceae 

*Purslane* (Wild Portulaca, Rock Moss, Portulaca, Pigwee, Pusley, Moss Rose) | *Scientific Name:* _Portulaca oleracea_ | *Family:* Portulacaceae 

*Queensland Nut* (Macadamia Nut, Australia Nut) | *Scientific Name:* _Macadamia integrifolia_ | *Family:* Proteaceae 

*Racemose asparagus* (Asparagus, Emerald Feather, Emerald Fern, Sprengeri Fern, Plumosa Fern, Lace Fern, Asparagus Fern, Shatavari) | *Scientific Name:* _Asparagus densiflorus cv sprengeri_ (_Asparagus setaceus_) | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Ragwort* (Golden Ragwort) | *Scientific Name:* _Senecio species_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Ranger's Button* (White Heads) | *Scientific Name:* _Sphenosciadium capitellatum_ | *Family:* Apiaceae 

*Red Emerald* (Horsehead Philodendron, Cordatum, Heartleaf Philodendron, Panda Plant, Split Leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Fiddle Leaf, Red Princess, Saddle Leaf ) | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron bipennifolium _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Red Maple* (Swamp Maple, Scarlet Maple, Curled Maple, Soft Maple ) | *Scientific Name:* _Acer rubrum_ | *Family:* Aceraceae 

*Red Princess* (Horsehead Philodendron, Cordatum, Heartleaf Philodendron, Panda Plant, Split Leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Fiddle Leaf, Red Emerald, Saddle Leaf ) | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron bipennifolium _| 
*Family:* Araceae 

*Red-Marginated Dracaena* (straight-marginated dracaena) | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena marginata_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Rhododendron* (Rosebay, Azalea) | *Scientific Name:* _Rhododendron spp_ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Rhubarb* (Pie Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Rheum rhabarbarium_ | *Family:* Polygonaceae 

*Ribbon Plant* (Corn Plant, Cornstalk Plant, Dracaena, Dragon Tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena spp._ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Ridderstjerne* (Amaryllis, Fire Lily, Lily of the Palace, Barbados Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Hippeastrum spp._ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Rock Moss* (Wild Portulaca, Moss Rose, Purslane, Pigwee, Pusley) | *Scientific Name:* _Portulaca oleracea_ | *Family:* Portulacaceae 

*Roman Chamomile* (Chamomile, Garden Chamomile, Ground Apple) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthemis nobilis_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Rose of China* (Hibiscus, Rose of Sharon) | *Scientific Name:* _Hibiscus syriacus_ | *Family:* Malvaceae 

*Rose of Sharon* (Hibiscus, Rose of China) | *Scientific Name:* _Hibiscus syriacus_ | *Family:* Malvaceae 

*Rosebay* (Rhododendron, Azalea) | *Scientific Name:* _Rhododendron spp_ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Running Myrtle* (Periwinkle, Vinca) | *Scientific Name:* _Vinca rosea_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Sabi Star* (Desert Azalea, Mock Azalea, Desert Rose, Impala Lily, Kudu Lily ) | *Scientific Name:* _Adenium obesum_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Sacred Bamboo* (Heavenly Bamboo, Nandina) | *Scientific Name:* _Nandina domestica_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*Saddle Leaf* (Horsehead Philodendron, Cordatum, Heartleaf Philodendron, Panda Plant, Split Leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Red Emerald, Red Princess, Fiddle Leaf) | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron bipennifolium _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Sago Palm* (Coontie Palm, Cardboard Palm, cycads and zamias) | *Scientific Name:* _Cycas revoluta, zamia species_ | *Family:* Cycadaceae 

*Satin Pothos* (Silk Pothos) | *Scientific Name:* _Scindapsus pictus_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Schefflera* (Umbrella Tree, Australian Ivy Palm, Octopus Tree, Starleaf ) | *Scientific Name:* _Schefflera_ (_Brassaia actinophylla_) | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Seaside Daisy* (Showy Daisy, Horseweed, Fleabane) | *Scientific Name:* _Erigeron speciosus_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Seven Bark* (Hydrangea, Hortensia, Hills of Snow) | *Scientific Name:* _Hydrangea arborescens_ | *Family:* Hydrangeaceae 

*Shamrock Plant* (Good Luck Plant, Sorrel ) | *Scientific Name:* _Oxalis spp._ | *Family:* 

*Shatavari* (Asparagus, Emerald Feather, Emerald Fern, Sprengeri Fern, Plumosa Fern, Lace Fern, Racemose Asparagus) | *Scientific Name:* _Asparagus densiflorus cv sprengeri_ (_Asparagus setaceus_) | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Showy Daisy* (Seaside Daisy, Horseweed, Fleabane) | *Scientific Name:* _Erigeron speciosus_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Silver Dollar* (Silver Jade Plant, Chinese Jade) | *Scientific Name:* _Crassula arborescens_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Silver Jade Plant* (Chinese Jade, Silver Dollar ) | *Scientific Name:* _Crassula arborescens_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Skunk Cabbage* (Skunk Weed, Polecat Weed, Meadow Cabbage, Swamp Cabbage ) | *Scientific Name:* _Symplocarpus foetidus_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Snake Lilly* (Iris, Flag, Water Flag ) | *Scientific Name:* _Iris species_ | *Family:* Iridaceae 

*Snake Plant* (Golden Bird's Nest, Mother-in-Law’s Tongue, Good Luck Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Sansevieria trifasciata_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Solomon’s Lily* (Black Calla, Wild Calla, Wild Arum ) | *Scientific Name:* _Arum palestinum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Sowbread* (Cyclamen) | *Scientific Name:* _Cyclamen spp_ | *Family:* Primulaceae 

*Spanish Thyme* (Indian Borage, Bread and Butter Plant, Coleus, East Indian Thyme, Stinging Thyme, Country Boarage; many others ) | *Scientific Name:* _Coleus ampoinicus_ | *Family:* Labiatae 

*Spindle Tree* (Wahoo, Burning Bush) | *Scientific Name:* _Euonymus atropurpurea_ (_Euonymus occidentalis_) | *Family:* Celastraceae 

*Split Leaf Philodendron* (Horsehead Philodendron, Cordatum, Heartleaf Philodendron, Panda Plant, Fiddle-Leaf, Fruit Salad Plant, Red Emerald, Red Princess, Saddle Leaf ) | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron bipennifolium _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Spotted Dumb Cane* (Charming Dieffenbachia, Giant Dumb Cane, Tropic Snow, Dumbcane, Exotica, Exotica Perfection, Dieffenbachia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dieffenbachia amoena _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Sprengeri Fern* (Asparagus, Emerald Feather, Emerald Fern, Plumosa Fern, Lace Fern, Racemose Asparagus, Shatavari) | *Scientific Name:* _Asparagus densiflorus cv sprengeri_ (_Asparagus setaceus_) | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Spring Parsley* | *Scientific Name:* _Petroselinum crispum_ | *Family:* Apiaceae 

*St. John’s Wort* (Klamath Weed) | *Scientific Name:* _Hypericum perforatum_ | *Family:* Clusiaceae 

*Staggerbush* (Fetterbush, Maleberry ) | *Scientific Name:* _Lyonia sp._ | *Family:* Ericaceae 

*Starch Root* (Arum, Lord-and-Ladies, Adam-and-Eve, Wake Robin, Bobbins, Cuckoo Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Arum maculatum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Starleaf* (Schefflera, Umbrella Tree, Octopus Tree, Australian Ivy Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Brassaia actinophylla_ | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Stinking Chamomile* (Mayweed, Poison Daisy) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthemis cotula_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Straight-Margined Dracaena* (red-margined dracaena) | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena marginata_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Striped Dracaena* (warneckii, janet craig plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena deremensis_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Superb Lily* (Glory Lily, Climbing Lily, Gloriosa Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Gloriosa superba_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Swamp Maple* (Red Maple, Scarlet Maple, Curled Maple, Soft Maple ) | *Scientific Name:* _Acer rubrum_ | *Family:* Aceraceae 

*Sweet Pea* (Perennial Pea, Everlasting Pea ) | *Scientific Name:* _Lathyrus latifolius_ | *Family:* Fabaceae 

*Sweet William* (Carnation, Wild Carnation, Pinks) | *Scientific Name:* _Dianthus caryophyllus_ | *Family:* Caryophyllaceae 

*Sweetheart Ivy* (English Ivy, Glacier Ivy, Needlepoint Ivy, Branching Ivy, California Ivy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hedera helix _| *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Swiss Cheese Plant* (Cutleaf Philodendron, Hurricane Plant, Ceriman, Mexican Breadfruit ) | *Scientific Name:* _Monstera deliciosa _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Tail Flower* (Flamingo Plant, Flamingo Lily, Oilcloth Flower, Pigtail Plant, Painter's Pallet ) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthurium scherzeranum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Taro* (Caladium, Elephant's Ears, Malanga) | *Scientific Name:* _Colocasia esculenta_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Taro* (Caladium, Elephant Ears, Pai, Ape, Cape, Via, Via sori, Malanga ) | *Scientific Name:* _Caladium hortulanum _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Taro Vine* (Golden Pothos, Devil's Ivy, Devil's Vine, Ivy Arum ) | *Scientific Name:* _Epipremnum aureum _| *Family:* Araceae 

*Texas Umbrella Tree* (China Ball Tree, Paradise Tree, Persian Lilac, White Cedar, Japanese Bead Tree, Bead Tree, Pride-of-India, Chinaberry Tree ) | *Scientific Name:* _Melia azedarach_ | *Family:* Meliaceae 

*Ti-Plant* (Baby Doll Ti Plant, Hawaiian Ti Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Cordyline terminalis_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Tobacco* (Tree Tobacco, Nicotiana, Mustard Tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Nicotiana glauca_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Tomato Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Lycopersicon spp_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Tree Philodendron* | *Scientific Name:* _Philodendron selloum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Tree Tobacco* (Nicotania, Tobacco, Mustard Tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Nicotiana glauca_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Tropic Snow* (Charming Dieffenbachia, Giant Dumb Cane, Dumbcane, Exotica, Exotica Perfection, Dieffenbachia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dieffenbachia amoena _| *Family:* Araceae 

*True Aloe* (Medicine Plant, Aloe, Barbados Aloe) | *Scientific Name:* _Aloe barbadensis_ | *Family:* Aloaceae 

*Trumpet Lily* (Calla Lily, Pig Lily, White Arum, Arum Lily, Florist's Calla, Garden Calla, Arum Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Zantedeschia aethiopica_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Tulip* | *Scientific Name:* _Tulipa species_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Umbrella Leaf* (Indian Apple Root, American Mandrake, Wild Lemon, Hog Apple, Duck's Foot, Raccoonberry, American Mandrake) | *Scientific Name:* _Podophyllum peltatum_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*Umbrella Tree* (Schefflera, Australian Ivy Palm, Octopus Tree, Starleaf) | *Scientific Name:* _Brassaia actinophylla_ | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Variable Dieffenbachia* | *Scientific Name:* _Dieffenbachia picta_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Variegated Philodendron* | *Scientific Name:* _Scindapsus, Philodendron spp_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Vinca* (Periwinkle, Running Myrtle) | *Scientific Name:* _Vinca rosea_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Virgin's Bower* (Clematis, Leatherflower) | *Scientific Name:* _Clematis sp._ | *Family:* Ranunculaceae 

*Wahoo* (Burning Bush, Spindle Tree ) | *Scientific Name:* _Euonymus occidentalis_ (_Euonymus atropurpurea_) | *Family:* Celastraceae 

*Wake Robin* (Arum, Lord-and-Ladies, Adam-and-Eve, Starch Root, Bobbins, Cuckoo Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Arum maculatum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Warneckei Dracaena* (Striped Dracaena, Janet Craig Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena deremensis_ | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Water Flag* (Iris, Snake Lily, Flag) | *Scientific Name:* _Iris species_ | *Family:* Iridaceae 

*Water Hemlock* (cowbane, poison parsnip) | *Scientific Name:* _Cicuta maculata_ | *Family:* Apiaceae 

*Water Hyacinth* | *Scientific Name:* _Eichhornia crassipes_ | *Family:* Pontederiaceae 

*Wax-Leaf* (privet, amur, common privet) | *Scientific Name:* _Ligustrum japonicum_ | *Family:* Oleaceae 

*Weeping Fig* (fig, indian rubber plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Ficus sp._ | *Family:* Moraceae 

*Western Yew* (English Yew, Pacific Yew, Japanese Yew, Anglo-Japanese Yew ) | *Scientific Name:* _Taxus brevifolia_ | *Family:* Taxaceae 

*White Heads* (Ranger's Button) | *Scientific Name:* _Sphenosciadium capitellatum_ | *Family:* Apiaceae 

*Wild Arum* (Black Calla, Wild Calla, Solomon's Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Arum palestinum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Wild Calla* (Black Calla, Wild Arum, Solomon's Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Arum palestinum_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Wild Carnation* (Carnation, Sweet William, Pinks) | *Scientific Name:* _Dianthus caryophyllus_ | *Family:* Caryophyllaceae 

*Wild Coffee* (Geranium-Leaf Aralia, Coffee Tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Polyscias guilfoylei_ (_Aralia guilfoyei_) | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Winter Cherry* (Natal Cherry, Jerusalem Cherry) | *Scientific Name:* _Solanum pseudocapsicum_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Winterberry* (English Holly, European Holly, Oregon Holly, Inkberry, American Holly) | *Scientific Name:* _Ilex opaca_ | *Family:* Aquifoliaceae 

*Wisteria* | *Scientific Name:* _wisteria species_ | *Family:* Fabaceae 

*Yarrow* (milfoil) | *Scientific Name:* _Achillea millefolium_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Yellow Oleander* | *Scientific Name:* _Thevetia peruviana_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow* (Morning-Noon-and-Night, Kiss-Me-Quick, Lady-of-the-Night, Fransiscan Rain Tree, Brunfelsia) | *Scientific Name:* _Brunfelsia species_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Yew* (japanese yew) | *Scientific Name:* _Taxus sp._ | *Family:* Taxaceae 

*Yew Pine* (buddhist pine) | *Scientific Name:* _Podocarpus macrophylla_ | *Family:* Podocarpacaea 

*Yucca* | *Scientific Name:* _Yucca sp._ | *Family:* Agavaceae


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*Plants Non-Toxic to Dogs A-L*

*Achira* (Canna, Arrowroot) | *Scientific Name:* _Canna edulis_ | *Family:* Cannaceae 

*Acorn Squash* (Similar plantsumpkin, zucchini) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucurbita pepo_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*African Daisy* (Barberton Daisy, Veldt Daisy, Transvaal Daisy, Gerber Daisy) | *Scientific Name:* _Gerbera jamesonii_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*African Violet* (Cape Marigold) | *Scientific Name:* _Saintpaulia spp._ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Algaroba* (Kiawe, Mesquite) | *Scientific Name:* _Prosopis limensis_ | *Family:* Mimosaceae 

*Aluminum Plant* (Watermelon Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Pilea cadieri_ | *Family:* Urticaceae 

*Alumroot* (Coral Bells, Heuchera) | *Scientific Name:* _Heuchera sanguinea_ | *Family:* Saxifragaceae 

*Alyssum* (Alyssum varieties) | *Scientific Name:* _Alyssum spp._ | *Family:* Brassicaceae 

*American Rubber Plant* (Pepper Face, Baby Rubber Plant) *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia obtusifolia_ (_Rhynchophorum obtusifolium_) | *Family:* Pipericeae 

*Amur Maple* (Maple, Amur) | *Scientific Name:* _Acer ginnala_ *Family:* Aceraceae 

*Anthericum Comosum* (Ribbon Plant, Spider Plant, Spider Ivy) *Scientific Name:* _Chlorophytum comosum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Antirrhinum Multiflorum* (Withered Snapdragon) *Scientific Name:* _Antirrhinum multiflorum_ (_Antirrhinum glandulosum_) *Family:* Scrophulariaceae 

*Antirrhinum Multiflorum* (Withered Snapdragon) | *Scientific Name:* _Antirrhinum glandulosum_ (_Antirrhinum multiflorum_) | *Family:* Scrophulariaceae 

*Arabian Gentian* (Persian Violet, German Violet) | *Scientific Name:* _Exacum affine_ | *Family:* 

*Areca Palm* (Golden Butterfly Palm, Cane Palm, Golden Feather Palm, Yellow Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Dypsis lutescens_ (_Chrysalidocarpus lutescens _) | *Family:* Palmae 

*Aregelia* (Crimson cup, Marbled fingernail,Blushing bromeliad, Ossifragi Vase, Miniature Marble plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Neoregalia spp._ | *Family:* Bromiliaceae 

*Artillery Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Pilea microphylla_ | *Family:* Urticaceae 

*Aspidium falcatum* (Fern Holly, Japanese Holly, Fish Tail) | *Scientific Name:* _Cyrtomium falcatum_ (_Aspidium falcatum _) | *Family:* Polypodiaceae 

*Autumn Olive* (Silver Berry, Russian Olive) | *Scientific Name:* _Elaeagnus sp._ | *Family:* Elaeagnaceae 

*Baby Rubber Plant* (Pepper Face, American Rubber Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia obtusifolia_ (_Rhynchophorum obtusifolium_) | *Family:* Pipericeae 

*Baby’s Tears* (Polka Dot Plant, Measles Plant, Flamingo Plant, Freckle Face, Pink Splash) | *Scientific Name:* _Hypoestes phyllostachya_ | *Family:* Acanthaceae 

*Bachelors Buttons* (Cornflower, Bluebottle ) | *Scientific Name:* _Centaurea cyanus_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Ball Fern* (Rabbit's Foot Fern, Squirrel Foot Fern, Deer Foot Fern, Hare Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Davallia spp._ | *Family:* Polypodiaceae 

*Bamboo* (Golden Bamboo, Fishpole Bamboo) | *Scientific Name:* _Phyllostachys aurea_ | *Family:* Gramineae 

*Bamboo Palm* (Miniature Fish Tail Dwarf Palm, Parlor Palm, Good Luck Palm ) | *Scientific Name:* _Chamaedorea elegans_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Bamboo Vine* (Blaspheme vine, Laurel-leaved Greenbrier ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax laurifolia_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Banana* (Plantain ) | *Scientific Name:* _Musa acuminata_ | *Family:* Musaceae 

*Banana Squash* | *Scientific Name:* _Cucurbita maxima var. banana_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Barberton Daisy* (Transvaal Daisy, African Daisy, Veldt Daisy, Gerbera Daisy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Gerbera jamesonii_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Beets* (Beet Root, Red Beet, Swiss Chard, Roman Kale, Sugar Beet) | *Scientific Name:* _Beta vulgaris_ | *Family:* Chenopodiaceae 

*Begonia, Climbing* (Rex Begonia) | *Scientific Name:* _Cissus dicolor_ | *Family:* Vitaceae 

*Begonia, Trailing* (Trailing Watermelon Begonia) | *Scientific Name:* _Pellionia daveauana_ | *Family:* Urticaceae 

*Belmore Sentry Palm* (Curly Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Howea belmoreana_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Big Shagbark Hickory* (Big Shellbark Hickory, Shellbark Hickory, Shagbark Hickory) | *Scientific Name:* _Carya laciniosa_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Big Shellbark Hickory* (Shellbark Hickory) | *Scientific Name:* _Carya laciniosa_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Bitter Pecan* (Water Hickory ) | *Scientific Name:* _Carya aquatica_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Bitternut* | *Scientific Name:* _Carya cordiformis_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Black Haw* (Wild raisin, Tea Plant, Cowberry, Nannyberry, Sweet Viburnum, Nanny Plum, Sheepberry, Sweetberry ) | *Scientific Name:* _Viburnum lentago_ | *Family:* Caprifoliaceae 

*Black Hawthorn* (Weisdornbluten, Blackthorn, Thorn Apple, Thorn Plum, Pirliteiro, Red Hawthorn, May Bush, Oxyacantha, Haw Apple, Black Haw, Aubepine ) | *Scientific Name:* _Crataegus douglasii_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Blaspheme Vine* (Blaspheme vine, Laurel-leaved Greenbrier, Bamboo Vine) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax laurifolia_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Bloodleaf* (Chicken Gizzard, Yellow Bloodleaf, Joseph's Coat ) | *Scientific Name:* _Iresine herbstii_ | *Family:* Amaranthaceae 

*Blooming Sally* (Willow Herb, Great Willow Herb, Fire Weed ) | *Scientific Name:* _Epilobium angustifolium_ | *Family:* Onagraceae 

*Blue Bead* (Corn Lily ) | *Scientific Name:* _Clintonia borealis_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Blue Daisy* (Felicia, Blue Marguerite) | *Scientific Name:* _Felicia amelloides_ (_Agathaea coelestis _) | *Family:* Compositae 

*Blue Echeveria* (Maroon Chenille Plant, Painted Lady, Copper Rose, Wax Rosette, Plush Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria derenbergii_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Blue Eyed Daisy* (Blue-eyed African Daisy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Arctotis stoechadifolia_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Blue-dicks* (Wild Hyacinth ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dichelostemma pulchellum_ (_Brodiaea pulchella, Hookera pulchella _) | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Blue-dicks 2* (Wild Hyacinth ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hookera pulchella _(_Brodiaea pulchella, Dichelostemma pulchellum_) | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Blue-dicks 3* (Wild Hyacinth ) | *Scientific Name:* _Brodiaea pulchella_ (_Dichelostemma pulchellum, Hookera pulchella _) | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Blue-eyed African Daisy* (Blue-eyed Daisy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Arctotis stoechadifolia_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Bluebottle* (Cornflower, Bachelors Buttons) | *Scientific Name:* _Centaurea cyanus_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Blunt Leaf Peperomia* (Pepper Face, Baby Rubber Plant, American Rubber Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia obtusifolia_ (_Rhynchophorum obtusifolium_) | *Family:* Pipericeae 

*Blushing Bromeliad* (Crimson cup, Marbled fingernail, Blushing Bromeliad, Ossifragi Vase, Miniature Marble plant, Aregelia) | *Scientific Name:* _Neoregalia spp._ | *Family:* Bromiliaceae 

*Bold Sword Fern* | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis biserrata_ | *Family:* Dryopteridaceae 

*Boston Fern* | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis exalta bostoniensis_ | *Family:* Dryopteridaceae 

*Bottle Palm* (Elephant-foot Tree, Pony Tail Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Beaucarnea recurvata_ (_Nolina tuberculata_) | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Bottle Palm 2* (Elephant-foot Tree, Pony Tail Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Nolina tuberculata_ (_Beaucarnea recurvata_) | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Bottlebrush* (Weeping Bottlebrush, Prickly Bottlebrush, Crimson Bottlebrush ) | *Scientific Name:* _Callistemon species_ | *Family:* 
Myrtaceae 

*Brazilian Orchid* | *Scientific Name:* _Sophronitis_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Bride's Bonnet* (Queencup ) | *Scientific Name:* _Clintonia uniflora_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Bristly Greenbrier* (Hagbrier, Hellfetter ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax hispida_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Brodiaea Pulchella* (Wild Hyacinth, Blue-dicks) | *Scientific Name:* _Dichelostemma pulchellum _(_Brodiaea pulchella , Hookera pulchella_) | 
*Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Broom Hickory* (Big Shellbark Hickory, Shellbark Hickory) | *Scientific Name:* _Carya laciniosa_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Bullbrier* (Catbrier, Horsebrier, Common Greenbrier ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax rotundifolia_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Bur Gourd* (Goareberry Gourd, Gooseberry Gourd, West Indian Gherkin ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucumis anguria_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Burro's Tail* (Horse's Tail, Donkey's Tail, Lamb's Tail ) | *Scientific Name:* _Sedum morganianum_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Buttercup Squash* | *Scientific Name:* _Cucurbita maxima cv buttercup_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Butterfly Ginger* (White Ginger, Cinnamon Jasmine, Garland Flower, Ginger Lily ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hedychium coronarium_ | *Family:* 

*Butterfly Iris* (Spuria Iris, Iris ) | *Scientific Name:* _Iris spruria_ | *Family:* Iridaceae 

*Butterfly Squash* | *Scientific Name:* _Cucurbita maxima cv butterfly_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Buzzy Lizzie* (Giant Touch-Me-Not, Impatience Plant, Patient Lucy, Patient Plant, Tangerine Impatience ) | *Scientific Name:* _Impatiens spp._ 
| *Family:* Balsaminaceae 

*Caeroba* (Rattle Snake Plant, Peacock Plant, Zebra Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Calathea insignis_ | *Family:* Marantaceae 

*Calathea Lancifolia* | *Scientific Name:* _Calathea lancifolia_ (_Maranta insignis; Calathea insignis_) | *Family:* Marantaceae 

*Calathea Lancifolia 2* | *Scientific Name:* _Maranta insignis_ (_Calathea lancifolia; Calathea insignis_) | *Family:* Marantaceae 

*Calathea Lancifolia 3* | *Scientific Name:* _Calathea insignis_ (_Maranta insignis; Calathea lancifolia_) | *Family:* Marantaceae 

*California Pitcher Plant* (Cobra Orchid, Cobra Plant, Cobra Lily, Chrysamphora ) | *Scientific Name:* _Darlingtonia californica_ | *Family:* 
Sarraceniaceae 

*Callistemon Brachyandrus* (Weeping Bottlebrush, Prickly Bottlebrush, Crimson Bottlebrush, Bottlebrush, Callistemon brachyandrus ) | *Scientific *
*Name:* _Callistemon species_ | *Family:* Myrtaceae 

*Callistemon citrinus* (Crimson Bottlebrush ) | *Scientific Name:* _Callistemon citrinus_ | *Family:* Myrtaceae 

*Callistemon viminalis* (Weeping Bottlebrush, Prickly Bottlebrush, Crimson Bottlebrush ) | *Scientific Name:* _Callistemon viminalis_ | *Family:* 
Myrtaceae 

*Calochortus nuttalli* (Sego Lily, Star Tulip, Mariposa Lily, Cat Ear, Butterfly Tulip ) | *Scientific Name:* _Calochortus nuttalli_ (_Calochortus luteus_) | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Calochortus nuttalli 2* (Sego Lily, Star Tulip, Mariposa Lily, Cat Ear, Butterfly Tulip ) | *Scientific Name:* _Calochortus luteus_ (_Calochortus nuttalli_) | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Camellia* (Common Camellia, Peony Camellia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Camellia japonica_ (_Thea japonica_) | *Family:* Theaceae 

*Canada Hemlock* | *Scientific Name:* _Tsuga canadensis_ | *Family:* Pinaceae 

*Canary Date Palm* | *Scientific Name:* _Phoenix canariensis_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Candle Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Plectranthus coleoides_ | *Family:* Labiatae 

*Candycorn Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Hypocyrta nummularia_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Cane Palm* (Golden Butterfly Palm, Areca Palm, Golden Feather Palm, Yellow Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Dypsis lutescens, chrysalidocarpus _
_lutescens (alternate scientific name)_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Canna Lily* (Common Garden Canna ) | *Scientific Name:* _Canna generalis_ | *Family:* Cannaceae 

*Canterbury-bell* | *Scientific Name:* _Gloxinia perennis_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Cape Marigold* (African Daisy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dimorphotheca pluvialis _| *Family:* Compositae 

*Cape Primrose* (Twisted Fruit, Bavarian Belle ) | *Scientific Name:* _Streptocarpus spp._ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Carob* (Sugar Pod, Locust Pods, Algaroba, Carob Tree Kharoub, Beans ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ceratonia siliqua_ | *Family:* Fabaceae 

*Caroba* (Caaroba, Carob Tree, Carobhina, Bignonia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Jacaranda procera_ | *Family:* Bignoniaceae 

*Carolina Hemlock* | *Scientific Name:* _Tsuga caroliniana_ | *Family:* Pinaceae 

*Carrion Flower* (Jacob's Ladder ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax herbacea_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Carrion Flower 2* (Hairy Toad Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Stapelia hirsata_ | *Family:* Asclepiadaceae 

*Carrot Fern* | *Scientific Name:* _Onychium japonica_ | *Family:* Polypodiaceae 

*Carrot Flower* (Garden Carrot) | *Scientific Name:* _Daucus carota var. sativa_ | *Family:* Umbelliferae 

*Casaba Melon* (Honeydew Melon, True Cantaloupe, Muskmelon ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucumis melo_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Cast Iron Plant* (Bar Room Plant, Iron Plant, Variegated Cast Iron Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Aspidistra elatior_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Cat Brier* (China Root, Ti-hu-ling, Shiny Leaf Smilax ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax glabra_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Cat Ear* (Sego Lily, Star Tulip, Mariposa Lily, Cat Ear, Butterfly Tulip, Calochortus) | *Scientific Name:* _Calochortus nuttalli; Calochortus luteus_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Cattleya Labiata* (Crimson Cattleya, Ruby-lipped Cattleya ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cattleya labiata_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Celosia Globosa* (Globe Amarantha, Perpetua) | *Scientific Name:* _Celosia globosa_ | *Family:* Amaranthaceae 

*Celosia Plumosa* (Cockscomb) | *Scientific Name:* _Celosia plumosa_ | *Family:* Amaranthaceae 

*Celosia Spicata* (Flamingo Feather ) | *Scientific Name:* _Celosia spicata_ | *Family:* Amaranthaceae 

*Chamaedorea* (Miniature Fish Tail Dwarf Palm, Parlor Palm, Good Luck Palm ) | *Scientific Name:* _Chamaedorea elegans_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Chaparral* (Creosote Bush, Greasewood ) | *Scientific Name:* _Larrea tridentata_ | *Family:* Zygophyllaceae 

*Chenille Plant* (Philippine Medusa, Foxtail, Red-hot Cat Tail ) | *Scientific Name:* _Acalypha hispida_ | *Family:* Euphorbiaceae 

*Chestnut* (American Chestnut ) | *Scientific Name:* _Castanea dentata_ | *Family:* Fagaceae 

*Chicken-Gizzard* (Joseph's Coat, Bloodleaf Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Iresine herbstii_ | *Family:* Amaranthaceae 

*Chickens and Hens* (Hens and Chickens, Mother Hens and Chicks ) | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria elegans_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Chin-lao-shu* (China Root, Ti-hu-ling, Shiny Leaf Smilax, Catbrier ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax glabra_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*China Aster* (Annual Aster, Aster Sinensis ) | *Scientific Name:* 
_Callistephus chinensis_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*China Root* (Catbrier, Ti-hu-ling, Shiny Leaf Smilax ) | *Scientific Name:*
_Smilax glabra_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Chinese Plumbago* | *Scientific Name:* _Ceratostigma willmottianum_ | *Family:* Plumbaginaceae 

*Chlorophytum* (Ribbon Plant, Spider Ivy, Spider Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Anthericum comosum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Chlorophytum bichetti* (Saint Bernard's Lily ) | *Scientific Name:* _Chlorophytum bichetti_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Chocolate Soldier* (Lace-Flower Vine, Episcia) | *Scientific Name:* _Episcia dianthiflora_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Christmas Cactus* (Easter Cactus ) | *Scientific Name:* _Schlumbergera bridgesii_ | *Family:* Cactaceae 

*Christmas Dagger* (Christmas Dagger Fern ) | *Scientific Name:* _Polystichum acrostichoides_ | *Family:* Dryopteridaceae 

*Christmas Orchid* (Winter Cattleya ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cattleya trianaei_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Christmas Palm* (Dwarf Royal Palm, Manila Palm ) | *Scientific Name:* _Veitchia merrillii_ | *Family:* Arecaceae 

*Cinnamon* | *Scientific Name:* _Cinnamonium_ | *Family:* Lauraceae 

*Cinquefoil* (Silver Cinquefoil, Shrubby Cinquefoil, Rough Cinquefoil, Sulfur Cinquefoil, Rock Cinquefoil ) | *Scientific Name:* _Potentilla spp._ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Cirrhopetalum* (Old World Orchid ) | *Scientific Name:* _Bulbophyllum appendiculatum_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Clearweed* (Coolwort, Richweed ) | *Scientific Name:* _Pilea pumila_ | *Family:* Urticaceae 

*Cliff Brake* (Button Fern, Green Cliff Brack, Cliff Break) | *Scientific Name:* _Pellaea rotundifolia_ | *Family:* Pteridaceae 

*Club Moss* (Cushion Moss, Irish Moss, Krauss' Spikemoss, Spreading Club Moss, Trailing Irish Moss ) | *Scientific Name:* _Selaginella kraussiana_ | 
*Family:* Selaginellaceae 

*Cocks Comb* (Pile Wort, Lady Bleeding, Red Cocks Comb ) | *Scientific Name:* _Amaranthus hypochondriacus_ | *Family:* Amaranthaceae 

*Cocktail Orchid* | *Scientific Name:* _Cattleya forbesii_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Collinia Elegans* (Miniature Fish Tail Dwarf Palm, Parlor Palm, Good Luck Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Chamaedorea elegans_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Common Camellia* (Camellia, Peony Camellia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Camellia japonica; Thea japonica_ | *Family:* Theaceae 

*Common Catbrier* (Catbrier, Horsebrier, Common Greenbrier ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax rotundifolia_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Common Garden Canna* (Common Garden Canna ) | *Scientific Name:* _Canna generalis_ | *Family:* Cannaceae 

*Common Greenbrier* (Catbrier, Horsebrier, Common Greenbrier ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax rotundifolia_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Common Snapdragon* (Garden Snapdragon ) | *Scientific Name:* _Antirrhinum majus_ | *Family:* Scrophulariaceae 

*Common Staghorn Fern* | *Scientific Name:* _Platycerium bifurcatum_ | *Family:* Polypodiaceae 

*Confederate Jasmine* (Star Jasmine ) | *Scientific Name:* _Trachelospermum jasminoides_ | *Family:* 

*Coolwort* (Clearweed, Richweed ) | *Scientific Name:* _Pilea pumila_ | *Family:* Urticaceae 

*Copper Rose* | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria multicaulis_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Copperleaf* (Lance Copperleaf ) | *Scientific Name:* _Acalypha godseffiana_ | *Family:* Euphorbiaceae 

*Coral Bells* (Coral Bells, Heuchera) | *Scientific Name:* _Heuchera sanguinea_ | *Family:* Saxifragaceae 

*Coreopsis* (Tickseed ) | *Scientific Name:* _Coreopsis_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Cornflower* (Bachelor's Buttons, Bluebottle ) | *Scientific Name:* _Centaurea cyanus_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Crape Myrtle* (Crepe Myrtle) | *Scientific Name:* _Lagerstroemia indica_ | *Family:* Lythraceae 

*Creeping Charlie* (Swedish Ivy (Plectranthus) ) | *Scientific Name:* _Pilea nummulariifolia_ (_Plectranthus australis_) | *Family:* Pilea: Uriticaeae; Plectranthus: Lamiaceae 

*Creeping Gloxinia* (Maurandya ) | *Scientific Name:* _Asarina erubescens_ | *Family:* Scrophulariaceae 

*Creeping Mahonia* (Tall Mahonia, Mountain Grape, Oregon Grape, Oregon Holly, Holly-leaved Barberry ) | *Scientific Name:* _Mahonia aquifolium_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*Creeping Pilea* (Swedish Ivy (Plectranthus), Creeping Charlie) | *Scientific Name:* _Pilea nummulariifolia_ (_Plectranthus australis_) | *Family:* Pilea: Uriticaeae; Plectranthus: Lamiaceae 

*Creeping Rubus* (Strawberryleaf Raspberry ) | *Scientific Name:* _Rubus pedatus_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Creeping Zinnia* | *Scientific Name:* _Sanvitalia species_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Crepe Myrtle* (Crape Myrtle) | *Scientific Name:* _Lagerstroemia indica_ | *Family:* Lythraceae 

*Crimson Bottlebush* (Weeping Bottlebrush, Prickly Bottlebrush, Bottlebrush) | *Scientific Name:* _Callistemon species_ | *Family:* Myrtaceae 

*Crimson Cup* (Marbled fingernail,Blushing bromeliad, Ossifragi Vase, Miniature Marble plant, Aregelia) | *Scientific Name:* _Neoregalia spp._ | *Family:* Bromiliaceae 

*Crisped Feather Fern* (Bold-Sword Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis biserrata_ | *Family:* Dryopteridaceae 

*Crossandra* | *Scientific Name:* _Crossandra species_ | *Family:* Acanthaceae 

*Cucumber* (Garden Cucumber ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucumis sativa_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Cushion Moss* (Club Moss, Irish Moss, Krauss' Spikemoss, Spreading Club Moss, Trailing Irish Moss ) | *Scientific Name:* _Selaginella kraussiana_ | *Family:* Selaginellaceae 

*Cushon Aloe* | *Scientific Name:* _Aloe retusa_ | *Family:* Aloaceae 

*Cyrtudeira* (Flame African Violet, Frosty, Flame, Moss agate, Lady Lou, Red African Violet, Acajou ) | *Scientific Name:* _Episcia reptans_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Dainty Rabbits-Foot Fern* (Lacy Paw, Lacy Hare's Foot ) | *Scientific Name:* _Davallia fejeensis_ | *Family:* Davalliaceae 

*Dallas Fern* (Bold Sword Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis biserrata_ | *Family:* Dryopteridaceae 

*Dancing Doll Orchid* | *Scientific Name:* _Oncidium flexuosum_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Day Lilies (many varieties)* | *Scientific Name:* _Hemerocallis spp._ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Desert Trumpet* | *Scientific Name:* _Eriogonium inflatum_ | *Family:* Polygonaceae 

*Dichelostemma* (Several varieties ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dichelostemma species_ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Dichorisandra Reginae* (Queen's Spiderwort ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dichorisandra reginae_ | *Family:* Commelinaceae 

*Dinteranthus Vanzylii* | *Scientific Name:* _Dinteranthus_ | *Family:* Aizoaceae 

*Duffii Fern* (Duffy Fern, Lemon Button Fern ) | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepsis cordifolia 'duffii'_ | *Family:* Nephrolepidaceae 

*Dwarf Date Palm* | *Scientific Name:* _Phoenix acaulis_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Dwarf Feather Palm* | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis exaltata_ | *Family:* Nephrolepidaceae 

*Dwarf Palm* (Good Luck palm, Parlor palm ) | *Scientific Name:* _Chamaedorea elegans_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Dwarf Rose-Stripe Star* | *Scientific Name:* _Cryptanthus bivattus minor_ | *Family:* Bromelaceae 

*Dwarf Royal Palm* | *Scientific Name:* _Veitchia merillii_ | *Family:* Arecaceae 

*Dwarf Whitman Fern* | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepsis cordifolia plumosa_ | *Family:* Nephrolepidaceae 

*Earth Star* (Starfish plant, Green earth star, Vary-leaf star ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cryptanthus bivattus minor_ | *Family:* Bromeliaceae 

*Easter Cattleya* (Easter Orchid ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cattleya mossiae_ | 
*Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Easter Daisy* | *Scientific Name:* _Townsendia sevicea_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Easter Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Lilium longiflorum _| *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Easter Lily Cactus* | *Scientific Name:* _Echinopsis multiplex_ | *Family:* Cactaceae 

*Easter Orchid* (Easter Cattleya) | *Scientific Name:* _Cattleya mossiae_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Eastern Star* | *Scientific Name:* _Dianthus_ | *Family:* Caryophyllaceae 

*Edible Banana* | *Scientific Name:* _Musa acuminata_ | *Family:* Musaceae 

*Elephant-Ear Begonia* | *Scientific Name:* _Begonia scharfii_ | *Family:* Begoniaceae 

*Emerald Ripple Peperomia* (Green ripple peperomia, Little fantasy peperpmia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia caperata_ | *Family:* 
Piperaceae 

*English Hawthorn* (Midland hawthorn, Smooth hawthorn ) | *Scientific Name:* _Crataegus laevigata_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Episcia* (Lace-Flower Vine, Chocolate Soldier) | *Scientific Name:* _Episcia dianthiflora_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Fairy Fountain* (Feathered Amaranth, Woolflower ) | *Scientific Name:* _Celosia cristata_ | *Family:* Amaranthaeceae 

*False Aralia* | *Scientific Name:* _Dizygotheca elegantissima_ | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Fan Tufted Palm* (Lady Palm ) | *Scientific Name:* _Rhapis flabelliformis_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Feather Palm* | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis exaltata_ | *Family:* Nephrolepidaceae 

*Fiery Reed Orchid* | *Scientific Name:* _Epidendrum ibaguense_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Fig Leaf Gourd* (Malabar Gourd) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucurbita ficifolia_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Figleaf Palm* (Formosa rice tree, Glossy-leaved paper plant, Big-leaf paper plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Fatsia japonica_ | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Fingernail Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Neoregelia spectabilis_ | *Family:* Bromeliaceae 

*Fire Weed* (Blooming Sally, Great Willow-Herb ) | *Scientific Name:* _Epilobium angustifolium_ | *Family:* Onagraceae 

*Fish Tail Fern* | *Scientific Name:* _Cyrtomium falcatum_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*Flame African Violet* (Flame violet, Red violet ) | *Scientific Name:* _Episcia reptans_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Flame of the Woods* (Maui sunset ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ixora coccinea_ | *Family:* Rubiaceae 

*Flamingo Plant* (Polka Dot Plant, Measles Plant, Baby’s Tears, Freckle Face ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hypoestes phyllostachya_ | *Family:* Acanthaceae 

*Florida Butterfly Orchid* (Scarlet Orchid ) | *Scientific Name:* _Epidendrum tampense_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Florida Butterfly Orchid* (Butterfly orchid ) | *Scientific Name:* _Encyclia tampensis_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Fluffy Ruffles* | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepsis exalta_ | *Family:* 

*Forster Sentry Palm* (Kentia palm ) | *Scientific Name:* _Howea forsteriana_ | *Family:* Howea forsteriana 

*Fortunes Palm* (Chusan palm ) | *Scientific Name:* _Trachycarpus fortunei_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Freckle Face* (Polka Dot Plant, Measles Plant, Flamingo Plant, Baby’s Tears ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hypoestes phyllostachya_ | *Family:* Acanthaceae 

*Friendship Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Pilea involucrata_ | *Family:* Pilaceae 

*Garden Marigold* (Marigold, Mary Bud, Gold bloom, Pot marigold ) | *Scientific Name:* _Calendula officinalis_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Garden Snapdragon* | *Scientific Name:* _Antirrhinum majus_ | *Family:* Scrophulariaceae 

*Gerber Daisy* (Transvaal Daisy, African Daisy, Veldt Daisy, Gerbera Daisy, Barberton Daisy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Gerbera jamesonii_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*German Violet* (Arabian gentian, Persian violet ) | *Scientific Name:* _Exacum affine_ | *Family:* Gentianaceae 

*Gherkins* (Immature cucumbers ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucumis sativus_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Ghost Leafless Orchid* (Leafless ghost orchid ) | *Scientific Name:* _Polyrrhiza lindenii_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Ghost Plant* (Mother of pearl plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Secum weinbergii_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Giant Aster* | *Scientific Name:* _Townsendia sericea_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Giant Holly Fern* (Sword fern, Wester sword, imbricate sword fern ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ploystichum munitum_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*Giant Touch-Me-Not* (Buzzy Lizzie, Impatience Plant, Patient Lucy, Patient Plant, Tangerine Impatience ) | *Scientific Name:* _Impatiens spp._ | *Family:* Balsaminaceae 

*Giant White Inch Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Albiflora_ | *Family:* Commelinaceae 

*Gibasis Geniculata* (Tahitian bridal veil ) | *Scientific Name:* _Tradescantia multiflora_ | *Family:* Commelinaceae 

*Globe Thistle* | *Scientific Name:* _Echinops_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Gloxinia* | *Scientific Name:* _Sinningia speciosa_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Gold Bloom* (Marigold, Mary Bud, Garden Marigold, Pot Marigold ) | *Scientific Name:* _Calendula officinalis_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Gold-Fish Plant* (Candy Corn Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Hypocyrta nummularia_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Golden Bells* (Forsythia) | *Scientific Name:* _Oleaceae_ | *Family:* 

*Golden Butterfly Palm* (Areca Palm, Cane Palm, Golden Feather Palm, Yellow Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Dypsis lutescens_ (_Chrysalidocarpus lutescens _) | *Family:* Palmae 

*Golden Lace Orchid* (Jewel Orchid ) | *Scientific Name:* _Haemaria discolor_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Golden Shower Orchid* | *Scientific Name:* _Oncidium sphacelatum_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Good Luck Palm* (Dwarf Palm, Parlor Palm ) | *Scientific Name:* _Chamaedorea elegans_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Grape Hyacinth* | *Scientific Name:* _Muscari armeniacum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Grape Ivy* (Venezuela treebine ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cissus rhombifolia_ | *Family:* Vitaceae 

*Great Willow Herb* (Blooming Sally, Fire Weed) | *Scientific Name:* _Epilobium angustifolium_ | *Family:* Onagraceae 

*Green Ripple Peperomia* (Emerald Ripple Peperomia, Little Fantasy Peperpmia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia caperata_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Greenbrier* (China Root, Ti-hu-ling, Shiny Leaf Smilax, cat brier ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax glabra_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Hagbrier* (Hellfetter) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax hispida_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Hardy Baby Tears* (Stonecrop) | *Scientific Name:* _Sedum album_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Hardy Gloxinia* | *Scientific Name:* _Incarvillea_ | *Family:* Bignoniaceae 

*Hare Fern* (Rabbit's Foot Fern, Squirrel Foot Fern, Deer Foot Fern, Ball Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Davallia spp._ | *Family:* Polypodiaceae 

*Haworthia* (Many cultivars) | *Scientific Name:* _Haworthia species_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Haws* (Pirliteiro) | *Scientific Name:* _Crataegus species_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Haws Apple* (Haws, Hawthorn) | *Scientific Name:* _Crataegus species_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Hawthorn* (Haws, Haws Apple) | *Scientific Name:* _Crataegus species_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Hedgehog Gourd* (Teasel Gourd) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucumis dipsaceus_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Hellfetter* (Hellfetter) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax hispida_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Hemlock Tree* (Many varieties) | *Scientific Name:* _Tsuga species_ | *Family:* Pinaceae 

*Hen and Chickens Fern* (King and queen fern, Spleenwort, Parsley fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Asplenium bulbiferum_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*Hens and Chickens* (Chickens and Hens, Mother Hens and Chicks ) | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria elegans_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Hindu Rope Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Hoya carnosa 'krinkle kurl'_ | *Family:* Asclepiadaceae 

*Holligold* (Marigold, Mary Bud, Gold Bloom, Pot Marigold, Garden Marigold) | *Scientific Name:* _Calendula officinalis_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Holly Fern* (Fishtail Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Cyrtomium falcatum_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*Hollyhock* | *Scientific Name:* _Althea rosea_ | *Family:* Malvaceae 

*Honey Locust* | *Scientific Name:* _Gleditsia triacanthos_ | *Family:* Fabaceae 

*Honey Plant* (Wax Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Hoya carnosa _| *Family:* Asclepiadaceae 

*Honeydew Melon* (Casaba Melon) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucumis melo_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Honeysuckle Fuchsia* | *Scientific Name:* _Fuchsia triphylla_ | *Family:* Onagraceae 

*Hookera pulchella* (Wild Hyacinth, Blue-Dicks) | *Scientific Name:* _Dichelostemma pulchellum_ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Hubbard Squash* | *Scientific Name:* _Cucurbita maxima var. hubbard_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Hypocyrta* (Candy Corn Plant, Goldfish Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Hypocyrta nummularia_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Ice Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Lampranthus piquet_ | *Family:* Aizoaceae 

*Impatience Plant* (Giant Touch-Me-Not, Buzzy Lizzy, Patient Lucy, Patient Plant, Tangerine Impatience ) | *Scientific Name:* _Impatiens spp._ 
| *Family:* Balsaminaceae 

*Irish Moss* (Club Moss, Cushion Moss, Krauss' Spikemoss, Spreading Club Moss, Trailing Irish Moss ) | *Scientific Name:* _Selaginella kraussiana_ | *Family:* Selaginellaceae 

*Iron Cross Begonia* | *Scientific Name:* _Begonia masoniana_ | *Family:* 

*Iron Tree* (Maui Sunset, Flame of the Woods ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ixora coccinea_ | *Family:* Rubiaceae 

*Ivy Peperomia* (Plantinum Peperomia, Silver leaf Peperomia, Ivy leaf Peperomia) | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia griseoargentea_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Jackson Brier* | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax lanceolata_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Jacob's Ladder* (Carrion Flower ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax herbacea_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Japanese Aralia* (Formosa rice tree, Glossy-leaved paper plant, Big-leaf paper plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Fatsia japonica_ | *Family:* Araliaceae 

*Japanese Holly Fern* (Fishtail Fern, Holly Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Cyrtomium falcatum_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*Japanese Moss* (Club Moss, Cushion Moss, Krauss' Spikemoss, Spreading Club Moss, Trailing Irish Moss, Irish Moss ) | *Scientific Name:* _Selaginella kraussiana_ | *Family:* Selaginellaceae 

*Japanese Pittosporum* (Australian laurel, Mock orange ) | *Scientific Name:* _Pittosporum tobira_ | *Family:* Pittosporaceae 

*Japanese Show Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Lilium speciosum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Jasmine* | *Scientific Name:* _Jasminium species_ | *Family:* Mimosaceae 

*Jewel Orchid* (Golden Lace Orchid) | *Scientific Name:* _Haemaria discolor_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Joseph's Coat* (Chicken Gizzard, Yellow Bloodleaf, Bloodleaf) | *Scientific Name:* _Iresine herbstii_ | *Family:* Amaranthaceae 

*Jungle Geranium* | *Scientific Name:* _Ixora javanica_ | *Family:* Rubiaceae 

*Kaempferia* (Peacock Ginger ) | *Scientific Name:* _Kaempferia_ | *Family:* Zingiberaceae 

*Kahali Ginger* | *Scientific Name:* _Hedychium gardnerianum_ | *Family:* 

*Kenilworth Ivy* (Coliseum Ivy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cymbalaria muralis_ | *Family:* Scrophulariaceae 

*Kentia Palm* (Forster Senty Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Howea forsteriana_ | *Family:* Howea forsteriana 

*Kenya Violet* (Usambra violet ) | *Scientific Name:* _Santpaulia confusa_ | *Family:* Gesneraceae 

*Kharoub* (Carob Tree, Sugar Pods, Locust Pods, Beans ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ceratonia siliqua_ | *Family:* 

*King and Queen Fern* (Hen and Chickens Fern, Spleenwort, Parsley fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Asplenium bulbiferum_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*King Nut* | *Scientific Name:* _Carya laciniosa_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*King of the Forest* (Golden Jewel Orchid ) | *Scientific Name:* _Anoectuchilus setaceus_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Kuang-yen-pa-hsieh* (China Root, Ti-hu-ling, Shiny Leaf Smilax, Cat Brier ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax glabra_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Lace Flower Vine* (Chocolate Soldier) | *Scientific Name:* _Episcia dianthiflora_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Lace Orchid* | *Scientific Name:* _Odontoglossum crispum_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Ladies Ear Drops* | *Scientific Name:* _Fuchsia_ | *Family:* Onagraceae 

*Lady Lou* (Flame Violet, Red Violet, Flame African Violet ) | *Scientific Name:* _Episcia reptans_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Lady Palm* | *Scientific Name:* _Rhapis flabelliformus_ | *Family:* Arecaceae 

*Lady Slipper* (Giant Touch-Me-Not, Buzzy Lizzy, Patient Lucy, Patient Plant, Tangerine Impatience, Impatience Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Impatiens spp._ | *Family:* Balsaminaceae 

*Lagerstroemia Indica* (Crepe/Crape Myrtle) | *Scientific Name:* _Lagerstroemia indica_ | *Family:* Lythraceae 

*Lance Pleomele* | *Scientific Name:* _Dracaena_ | *Family:* Rusaceae 

*Laurel-Leaved Greenbrier* (Blaspheme vine, Bamboo Vine) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax laurifolia_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Leather Peperomia* | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia crassifolia_ | *Family:* 

*Leopard Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Lachenalia lilacina_ | *Family:* Hyacinthaceae 

*Leopard Orchid* (Tiger Orchid ) | *Scientific Name:* _Dendrobium gracilicaule_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Lesser Snapdragon* | *Scientific Name:* _Antirrhinum orontium_ | *Family:* Mimosaceae 

*Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Lilium species_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Lily of the Valley Orchid* | *Scientific Name:* _Odontoglossum pulchellum_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Linden* | *Scientific Name:* _Tilia americana_ | *Family:* Tiliaceae 

*Lipstick Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Aeschynanthus humilis_ | *Family:* Gesneraceae 

*Little Fantasy Peperomia* (Green Ripple Peperomia, Emerald Ripple Peperomia) | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia caperata_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Little Zebra Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Haworthia subfasciata_ | *Family:* Aloaceae 

*Living Rock Cactus* (African living rock, Mimicry plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Pleiospilos bolusii_ | *Family:* Aizoaceae 

*Living Stones* (Kiawe, Mesquite) | *Scientific Name:* _Lithops naureeniae_ | *Family:* Aizoaceae 

*Locust Pods* (Carob Tree, Sugar Pods, Kharoub, Beans ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ceratonia siliqua_ | *Family:*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*Non-Toxic Plants for dogs M-Z*


*Madagascar Jasmine* (Wax Flower, Bride's Flower, Clustered Wax Flower) | *Scientific Name:* _Stephanotis floribunda_ | *Family:* Ascleopiadaceae 

*Magnolia Bush* (Star Magnolia) | *Scientific Name:* _Magnolia stellata_ | *Family:* Magnoliaceae 

*Mahonia* (Oregon Grape, Oregon Grape Holly, Mahonia aguifolium, Holly-leaved berry) | *Scientific Name:* _Mahonia aquifolium_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*Malabar Gourd* (Fig-leaf gourd) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucurbita ficifolia_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Malaysian Dracaema* (Song of India) | *Scientific Name:* _Pleomele reflexa_ | *Family:* Rusaceae 

*Manila Palm* (Dwarf Royal Palm, Christmas Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Veitchia merrillii_ | *Family:* Arecaceae 

*Mapleleaf Begonia* | *Scientific Name:* _Begonia cleopatra_ | *Family:* Begoniaceae 

*Maranta* | *Scientific Name:* _Calathea insignis_ | *Family:* Marantaceae 

*Marbled Fingernail* (Fingernail Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Neoregelia spectabilis_ | *Family:* Bromeliaceae 

*Mariposa Lily* (Sego Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Calochortus gunnisonii_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Maroon* (Copper Rose) | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria multicaulis_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Maroon Chenille Plant* (Blue Echeveria, Painted Lady, Copper Rose, Wax Rosette, Plush Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria derenbergii_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Mary-Bud* (Marigold, Garden Marigold, Gold bloom, Pot Marigold ) | *Scientific Name:* _Calendula officinalis_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Measles Plant* (Polka Dot Plant, Flamingo Plant, Baby’s Tears, Freckle Face) | *Scientific Name:* _Acantha_ | *Family:* Acanthaceae 

*Metallic Leaf Begonia* | *Scientific Name:* _Begonia metallica_ | *Family:* Begoniaceae 

*Metallic Peperomia* | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia caperata_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Mexican Firecracker* | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria Pulinata_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Mexican Rosettes* | *Scientific Name:* _Echevaria_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Mexican Snowballs* | *Scientific Name:* _Echevaria_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Miniature Date Palm* (Pygmy Date Palm, Robellini Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Phoenix robellinii_ | *Family:* Arecaceae 

*Miniature Fish Tail* (Parlor Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Chamaedorea elegans_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Miniature Maranta* | *Scientific Name:* _Calathea micans_ | *Family:* Saxifragaceae 

*Miniature Marble Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Neoregelia spectabilis_ | *Family:* Bromeliaceae 

*Mistletoe Cactus* | *Scientific Name:* _Rhipsalis cassutha_ | *Family:* Cactaceae 

*Mockernut Hickory* (Squarenut) | *Scientific Name:* _Carya tomentosa_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Mosaic Plant* (Jewel Plant, Siver Nerve, Nerve Plant, Silver Threads) | *Scientific Name:* _Bertolonia mosaica_ (_Fittonia argyroneura_) | *Family:* Melostomataceae and Acanthaceae 

*Mosaic Vase* | *Scientific Name:* _Guzmania musaica_ | *Family:* Bromeliaceae 

*Moss Agate* (Flame Violet, Red Violet, Flame African Violet, Lady Lou ) | *Scientific Name:* _Episcia reptans_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Moss Campion* (Bladder Campion, Cushion Pink, Dwarf Silene, Catchfly) | *Scientific Name:* _Silene acaulis_ | *Family:* 

*Moss Fern* (Club Moss, Irish Moss, Krauss' Spikemoss, Spreading Club Moss, Trailing Irish Moss, Cushion Moss) | *Scientific Name:* _Selaginella kraussiana_ | *Family:* Selaginellaceae 

*Moss Phlox* | *Scientific Name:* _Phlox subulata_ | *Family:* Polemoniaceae 

*Mossy Campion* (Bladder Campion, Cushion Pink, Dwarf Silene, Catchfly, Moss Campion) | *Scientific Name:* _Silene acaulis_ | *Family:* 

*Mother Fern* (King and Queen Fern, Spleenwort, Parsley Fern, Hen and Chickens Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Asplenium bulbiferum_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*Mother of Pearl* (Ghost Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Secum weinbergii_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Mother Spleenwort* (King and Queen Fern, Spleenwort, Parsley Fern, Hen and Chickens Fern, Mother Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Asplenium bulbiferum_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*Mountain Camellia* (Showy Camellia) | *Scientific Name:* _Stewartia ovata_ | *Family:* Theaceae 

*Mountain Grape* (Oregon Grape, Oregon Grape Holly, Mahonia Aguifolium, Holly-Leaved Berry, Mahonia) | *Scientific Name:* _Mahonia aquifolium_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*Mulberry Bush Greenbrier* | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax sp._ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Mulberry Tree* | *Scientific Name:* _Morus sp._ | *Family:* Moraceae 

*Musa Paradisiaca* (Banana, Edible Banana, Plantain) | *Scientific Name:* _Musa acuminata_ | *Family:* Musaceae 

*Muscari Armeniacum* (Grape Hyacinth) | *Scientific Name:* _Muscari armeniacum_ | *Family:* Hyacinthaceae 

*Muskmelon* | *Scientific Name:* _Cucumis melo_ | *Family:* Cucurbiaceae 

*Nasturtium* | *Scientific Name:* _Tropaeolum majus_ | *Family:* Tropaeolaceae 

*Natal Plum* | *Scientific Name:* _Carissa grandiflora_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Neanthe Bella Palm* (Neanthebella) | *Scientific Name:* _Chamaedorea elegans_ | *Family:* Araceae 

*Nematanthus spp.* (Candy Corn Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Hypocyrta nummularia_ (_Nematanthus spp._) | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Neoregelia* (Crimson Cup, Marbled Fingernail, Blushing Bromeliad, Ossifragi Vase, Miniature Marble Plant, Aregelia) | *Scientific Name:* _Neoregalia spp._ | *Family:* Bromiliaceae 

*Nerve Plant* (Jewel Plant, Siver Nerve, Mosaic Plant, Silver Threads) | *Scientific Name:* _Bertolonia mosaica_ (_Fittonia argyroneura_) | *Family:* Melostomataceae and Acanthaceae 

*Night Blooming Cereus* (Queen of the Night, Pitaya, Honolulu Queen) | *Scientific Name:* _Hylocereus undatus_ | *Family:* Cactaceae 

*Old Man Cactus* | *Scientific Name:* _Cephalocereus senilis_ | *Family:* Cactaceae 

*Old World Orchid* (Cirrhopetalum) | *Scientific Name:* _Bulbophyllum appendiculatum_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Orange Day Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Hemorocallis graminea_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Orange Star* | *Scientific Name:* _Guzmania lingulata minor_ | *Family:* Bromeliaceae 

*Oregon Grape* (Mountain Grape, Oregon Grape Holly, Mahonia Aguifolium, Holly-Leaved Berry, Mahonia) | *Scientific Name:* _Mahonia aquifolium_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*Ossifragi Vase* (Crimson Cup, Marbled Fingernail, Blushing Bromeliad, Neoregelia, Miniature Marble Plant, Aregelia) | *Scientific Name:* _Neoregalia spp._ | *Family:* Bromiliaceae 

*Paddys Wig* (Japanese moss, Peace-in-the-home, Corsican Carpet, Angel's Tears, Irish Moss, Mind-your-own-business, Pollyanna vine ) | *Scientific Name:* _Soleirolia soleirolii_ | *Family:* Urticaceae 

*Painted Lady* (Copper Rose) | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria multicaulis_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Pampas Grass* | *Scientific Name:* _Cortaderia selloana_ | *Family:* Poaceae 

*Panamiga* (Friendship Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Pilea involucrata_ | *Family:* Urticaceae 

*Pansy Orchid* | *Scientific Name:* _Miltonia roezlii alba_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Paradise Palm* (Kentia palm, Forster Senty Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Howea forsteriana_ | *Family:* Howea forsteriana 

*Parlor Palm* (Miniature Fish Tail Dwarf Palm, Good Luck Palm, Bamboo Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Chamaedorea elegans_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Parsley Fern* (King and Queen Fern, Spleenwort, Mother Fern, Hen and Chickens Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Asplenium bulbiferum_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*Patient Lucy* (Giant Touch-Me-Not, Impatience Plant, Patient Plant, Tangerine Impatience, Buzzy Lizzie) | *Scientific Name:* _Impatiens spp._ | *Family:* Balsaminaceae 

*Patient Plant* (Giant Touch-Me-Not, Impatience Plant, Patient Lucy, Tangerine Impatience, Buzzy Lizzie) | *Scientific Name:* _Impatiens spp._ | *Family:* Balsaminaceae 

*Peace Begonia* | *Scientific Name:* _Begonia rex 'peace'_ | *Family:* Begoniaceae 

*Peacock Plant* (Peacock Ginger, Kaempferia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Kaempferia_ | *Family:* Zingiberaceae 

*Pearl Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Haworthia margaritifera_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Pearly Dots* | *Scientific Name:* _Haworthia margaritifera_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Peperomia Hederifolia* (Plantinum Peperomia, Silver Leaf Peperomia, Ivy Leaf Peperomia, Ivy Peperomia) | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia griseoargentea_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Peperomia Peltfolia* | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia peltifolia_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Peperomia Rotundifolia* | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia rotundifolia_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Peperomia Sandersii* | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia sandersii_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Pepper Face* (Baby Rubber Plant, American Rubber Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia obtusifolia_ (_Rhynchophorum obtusifolium_) | *Family:* Pipericeae 

*Persian Violet* (Arabian gentian, German Violet) | *Scientific Name:* _Exacum affine_ | *Family:* Gentianaceae 

*Petunia* | *Scientific Name:* _Petunia species_ | *Family:* Solanaceae 

*Pheasant Plant* (Zebra Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Cryptanthus zonatus_ | *Family:* Bromeliaceae 

*Piggy Back Plant* (Pick-a-back plant, Mother of Thousands, Curiosity plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Tolmeia menziesii_ | *Family:* Saxifragaceae 

*Pignut Hickory* | *Scientific Name:* _Carya glabra_ | *Family:* Julandaceae 

*Pilea Microphylla* (Artillery Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Pilea microphylla_ | *Family:* Urticaceae 

*Pilea Mucosa* (Artillery Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Pilea microphylla_ | *Family:* Urticaceae 

*Pincushion Flower* | *Scientific Name:* _Leucospermum incisum_ | *Family:* Protaeceae 

*Pink Brocade* | *Scientific Name:* _Episcia cultivar_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Pink Pearl* | *Scientific Name:* _Begonia semperflorens cultivar_ | *Family:* Begoniaceae 

*Pink Splash* (Flamingo Plant, Polka Dot Plant, Measles Plant, Baby’s Tears, Freckle Face ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hypoestes phyllostachya_ | *Family:* Acanthaceae 

*Pink Starlite* (Starfish Plant, Green Earth Star, Vary-Leaf Star, Earth Star ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cryptanthus bivattus minor_ | *Family:* Bromeliaceae 

*Pirliteiro* (Haws) | *Scientific Name:* _Crataegus species_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Pitaya* (Queen of the Night, Night Blooming Cereus, Honolulu Queen) | *Scientific Name:* _Hylocereus undatus_ | *Family:* Cactaceae 

*Plantanus Occidentalis* (oriental plane) | *Scientific Name:* _Plantanus occidentalis_ | *Family:* Plantanaceae 

*Platinum Peperomia* (Ivy Peperomia, Silver Leaf Peperomia, Ivy Leaf Peperomia) | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia griseoargentea_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Platycerium Alicicorne* (common staghorn fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Platycerium alicicorne_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*Plumbago Larpentiae* | *Scientific Name:* _Ceratostigma larpentiae_ | *Family:* Plumbaginaceae 

*Plush Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria pulvoliver_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Poison Ivy* (poison oak, poison sumac) | *Scientific Name:* _Toxicodendron species_ | *Family:* Anacardiaceae 

*Poison Oak* (Similar: Poison Ivy, Poison Sumac) | *Scientific Name:* _Toxicodendron species_ | *Family:* Anacardiaceae 

*Poison Sumac* (Similar: Poison Ivy, Poison Oak) | *Scientific Name:* _Toxicodendron species_ | *Family:* Anacardiaceae 

*Polka Dot Plant* (Flamingo Plant, Pink Polka Dot Plant, Measles Plant, Baby’s Tears, Freckle Face ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hypoestes phyllostachya_ | *Family:* Acanthaceae 

*Polystichum Falcatum* (Fishtail Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Cyrtomium falcatum_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*Pony Tail* (Elephant-Foot Tree, Pony Tail Plant, Bottle Palm ) | *Scientific Name:* _Beaucarnea recurvata_ (_Nolina tuberculata_) | *Family:* Agavaceae 

*Porcelain Flower* (Hindu Rope Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Hoya carnosa 'krinkle kurl'_ | *Family:* Asclepiadaceae 

*Pot Marigold* (Marigold, Mary Bud, Gold bloom) | *Scientific Name:* _Calendula officinalis_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Prairie Lily* (giant rain lily, hill country rain lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Zephyranthes drummondii_ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Prairie Snowball* (sand verbena, wild lantana) | *Scientific Name:* _Abronia fragrans_ | *Family:* 

*Prayer Plant* (Maranta) | *Scientific Name:* _Calathea insignis_ | *Family:* Marantaceae 

*Prickly Bottlebrush* (Bottlebrush, Weeping Bottlebrush, Crimson Bottlebrush ) | *Scientific Name:* _Callistemon species_ | *Family:* Myrtaceae 

*Prostrate Coleus* | *Scientific Name:* _Plectranthus oetendahlii_ | *Family:* Lamiaceae 

*Pupleosier Willow* | *Scientific Name:* _Salix purpurea_ | *Family:* Saliaceae 

*Purple Baby Tears* (fairy elephant's feet) | *Scientific Name:* _Frithia pulchra_ | *Family:* Aizoaceae 

*Purple Passion Vine* (Velvet Plant, Royal Velvet Plant, Purple Velvet Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Gynura aurantica_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Purple Velvet Plant* (Velvet Plant, Royal Velvet Plant, Purple Passion Vine) | *Scientific Name:* _Gynura aurantica_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Purple Waffle Plant* (waffle plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Hemigraphis exotica_ | *Family:* Acanthaceae 

*Queencup* (Bride's Bonnet) | *Scientific Name:* _Clintonia uniflora_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Queens Spiderwort* | *Scientific Name:* _Dichorisandra reginae_ | *Family:* Commelinaceae 

*Queensland Arrowroot* (Achira, Canna, Arrowroot) | *Scientific Name:* _Canna edulis_ | *Family:* Cannaceae 

*Rabbits Foot Fern* (Hare Fern, Squirrel Foot Fern, Deer Foot Fern, Ball Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Davallia spp._ | *Family:* Polypodiaceae 

*Rainbow Orchid* | *Scientific Name:* _Epidendrum prismatocarpum_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Red African Violet* (Flame African Violet) | *Scientific Name:* _Episcia reptans_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Red Berried Greenbrier* (red-berried-bamboo) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax walteria_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Red Edge Peperomia* | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia clusiifolia_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Red Hawthorne* (Haws, Pirliteiro) | *Scientific Name:* _Crataegus species_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Red Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Lilium umbellatum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Red Palm Lily* (red frutied palm lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Cordyline rubra_ | 
*Family:* Agavaceae 

*Red Veined Prayer* (Maranta, Prayer Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Calathea insignis_ | *Family:* Marantaceae 

*Reed Palm* (Bamboo palm, Miniature Fish Tail Dwarf Palm, Parlor Palm, Good Luck Palm ) | *Scientific Name:* _Chamaedorea elegans_ | *Family:* Palmae 

*Resurrection Lily* (Peacock Ginger, Kaempferia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Kaempferia_ | *Family:* Zingiberaceae 

*Rex Begonia* | *Scientific Name:* _Begonia rex_ | *Family:* Begoniaceae 

*Rhynchophorum* (Pepper Face, Baby Rubber Plant, American Rubber Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia obtusifolia_ (_Rhynchophorum obtusifolium_) | *Family:* Pipericeae 

*Ribbon Plant (Chlorophytum Comosum)* (anthericum, walking anthericum, spider ivy, spider plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Chlorophytum comosum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Roosevelt Fern* (Bold Sword Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis biserrata_ | *Family:* Dryopteridaceae 

*Rose* | *Scientific Name:* _Rosa Species_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Rubrum Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Lilium speciosum cultivar_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Russian Olive* (Autumn Olive, Silverberry) | *Scientific Name:* _elaeagnus species_ | *Family:* Elaeagnaceae 

*Saffron Spike Zebra* | *Scientific Name:* _Aphelandra squarrosa_ | *Family:* 

*Saint Bernards Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Anthericum liliago_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Sand Lily* (mountain lily, star lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Leucocrinum montanum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Sand Verbena* (Prairie Snowball, Wild Lantana) | *Scientific Name:* _Abronia fragrans_ | *Family:* 

*Satin Pellionia* | *Scientific Name:* _Pellonia pulchra_ | *Family:* Urticaceae 

*Sawbrier* (Wild Sasparilla) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax glauca_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Scabious* (Pincushion Flower) | *Scientific Name:* _Leucospermum incisum_ | *Family:* Protaeceae 

*Scarborough Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Vallota speciosa_ | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Scarlet Orchid* (Florida Butterfly Orchid ) | *Scientific Name:* _Epidendrum tampense_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Scarlet Sage* (Texas Sage) | *Scientific Name:* _Salvia coccinea_ | *Family:* Labiatae 

*Sego Lily* (Mariposa Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Calochortus gunnisonii_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Shagbark Hickory* (Big Shellbark Hickory, Shellbark Hickory, Big Shagbark Hickory) | *Scientific Name:* _Carya laciniosa_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Shan Ku'ei-lai* (Cat Brier, China Root, Ti-hu-ling, Shiny Leaf Smilax ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax glabra_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Shellbark Hickory* (Big Shellbark Hickory) | *Scientific Name:* _Carya laciniosa_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Shrimp Cactus* | *Scientific Name:* _Schlumbergera russelliana_ | *Family:* Cactaceae 

*Silver Bell* (opossum wood, snowbell tree, shittimwood) | *Scientific Name:* _Halesia carolina_ | *Family:* Styrnaceae 

*Silver Berry* (Autumn Olive, Russian Olive) | *Scientific Name:* _elaeagnus species_ | *Family:* Elaeagnaceae 

*Silver Heart* | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia caperata_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Silver Pink Vine* | *Scientific Name:* _Hoya pubicalyx_ | *Family:* Asclepiadaceae 

*Silver Star* (Cape Marigold) | *Scientific Name:* _Cryptanthus lacerdae_ | *Family:* Bromeliaceae 

*Silver Table Fern* | *Scientific Name:* _Pteris sp._ | *Family:* Pteridaceae 

*Silver Tree Anamiga* | *Scientific Name:* _NONE LISTED_ | *Family:* 

*Slender Deutzia* | *Scientific Name:* _Deutzia gracilis_ | *Family:* Saxifragaceae 

*Small Fruited Hickory* | *Scientific Name:* _Carya glabra_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Smilax Tamnoides Vas* (Hellfetter, Hagbrier) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax hispida_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Speckled Wood Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Clintonia umbelluata_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Spice Orchid* | *Scientific Name:* _Epidendrum atropurpeum_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Spice Orchid* (Fiery Reed Orchid) | *Scientific Name:* _Epidendrum ibaguense_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Spider Flower* | *Scientific Name:* _Cleome hasserlana_ | *Family:* Capparaceae 

*Spider Ivy* (Ribbon Plant, Anthericum, Spider Ivy) | *Scientific Name:* _Chlorophytum comosum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Spider Plant* (Ribbon Plant, Anthericum, Spider Ivy) | *Scientific Name:* _Chlorophytum comosum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Star Jasmine* | *Scientific Name:* _Trachelospermum jasminoides_ | *Family:* Apocynaceae 

*Star Lily* (Mountain Lily, Sand Lily) | *Scientific Name:* _Leucocrinum montanum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Star Plant* (Starfish Plant, Green Earth Star, Vary-Leaf Star, Pink Starlite ) | *Scientific Name:* _Cryptanthus bivattus minor_ | *Family:* Bromeliaceae 

*Stargazer Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Lilium orientalis_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Strawberry* (wild strawberry) | *Scientific Name:* _Fragaria_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Striped Blushing* (Crimson Cup, Marbled Fingernail, Blushing Bromeliad, Neoregelia, Miniature Marble Plant, Aregelia) | *Scientific Name:* _Neoregalia spp._ | *Family:* Bromiliaceae 

*Sugar Pods* (Carob Tree, Locust Pods, Kharoub, Beans ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ceratonia siliqua_ | *Family:* 

*Sulfur Flower* (Umbrella Plant, Wild Buckweat) | *Scientific Name:* _Eriogonium umbellatum_ | *Family:* Polygonaceae 

*Summer Hyacinth* | *Scientific Name:* _Galtonia_ | *Family:* Hyacinthaeae 

*Sunflower* (swamp sunflower) | *Scientific Name:* _helianthus angustifolius_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Swamp Sunflower* (Sunflower) | *Scientific Name:* _helianthus _
_angustifolius_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Swedish Ivy* (Creeping Charlie ) | *Scientific Name:* _Plectranthus australis_ (_Pilea nummulariifolia_) | *Family:* Pilea: Uriticaeae; Plectranthus: Lamiaceae 

*Sweetheart Hoya* (wax hearts, valentine hoya) | *Scientific Name:* _Hoya kerrii_ | *Family:* Asclepiadaceae 

*Sword Fern* (Bold Sword Fern, Roosevelt Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis biserrata_ | *Family:* Dryopteridaceae 

*Tahitian Bridal Veil* (Gibasis Geniculata) | *Scientific Name:* _tradescantia multiflora_ | *Family:* Commelinaceae 

*Tailed Orchid* | *Scientific Name:* _Masdevallia_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Tall Feather Fern* (Bold Sword Fern, Sword Fern, Roosevelt Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis biserrata_ | *Family:* Dryopteridaceae 

*Tall Mahonia* (Oregon Grape, Oregon Grape Holly, Mahonia Aguifolium, Holly-Leaved Berry, Mahonia) | *Scientific Name:* _Mahonia aquifolium_ | *Family:* Berberidaceae 

*Tangerine Impatience* (Giant Touch-Me-Not, Buzzy Lizzy, Patient Lucy, Patient Plant, Tangerine Impatience, Impatience Plant, Lady Slipper ) | *Scientific Name:* _Impatiens spp._ | *Family:* Balsaminaceae 

*Teasel Gourd* (Hedgehog Gourd) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucumis dipsaceus_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Texas Sage* (Scarlet Sage) | *Scientific Name:* _Salvia coccinea_ | *Family:* Labiatae 

*Thea Japonica* (Common Camellia, Peony Camellia ) | *Scientific Name:* _Thea japonica_ (_Camellia japonica_) | *Family:* Theaceae 

*Thimble Cactus* | *Scientific Name:* _Mammillaria fragilis_ | *Family:* Cactaceae 

*Thorn Apple* (Weisdornbluten, Blackthorn, Black Hawthorn, Thorn Plum, Pirliteiro, Red Hawthorn, May Bush, Oxyacantha, Haw Apple, Black Haw, Aubepine ) | *Scientific Name:* _Crataegus douglasii_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Ti hu-ling* (China Root, Ti-hu-ling, Shiny Leaf Smilax, Cat Brier, Kuang-yen-pa-hsieh) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax glabra_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Tickseed* (coreopsis) | *Scientific Name:* _Coreopsis californica_ | *Family:* Compositae 

*Tiger Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Lilium tigrinum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Tiger Orchid* (Golden Lace Orchid, Jewel Orchid) | *Scientific Name:* _Haemaria discolor_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Toad Spotted Cactus* | *Scientific Name:* _Stapelia variegata_ | *Family:* 

*Torch Lily* (red hot poker, poker plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Kniphofia_ | *Family:* Asphodelaceae 

*Tous-les-mois* (Achira, Canna, Arrowroot) | *Scientific Name:* _Canna edulis_ | *Family:* Cannaceae 

*Trailing Peperomia* | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia prostata_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Tree Cactus* | *Scientific Name:* _Opuntia species_ | *Family:* Cactaceae 

*Tree Gloxinia* | *Scientific Name:* _Kohleria lindeniana_ | *Family:* Gesneriaciae 

*Tropical Moss* (Cushion Moss, Irish Moss, Krauss' Spikemoss, Spreading Club Moss, Trailing Irish Moss ) | *Scientific Name:* _Selaginella kraussiana_ | *Family:* Selaginellaceae 

*True Cantaloupe* (cantaloupe) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucumis melo_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Tu Fu-Ling* (Cat Brier, China Root, Ti-hu-ling, Shiny Leaf Smilax ) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax glabra_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Tulip Poplar* (tulip tree) | *Scientific Name:* _Liriodendron tulipifera_ | *Family:* 

*Turban Squash* | *Scientific Name:* _Cucurbita maxima cv turbaniformis_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Turf Lily* (lilyturf) | *Scientific Name:* _NONE LISTED_ | *Family:* 

*Umbrella Plant* (Sulfur Flower, Wild Buckweat) | *Scientific Name:* _Eriogonium umbellatum_ | *Family:* Polygonaceae 

*Urbinia Agavoides* (Hens and Chickens, Mother Hens and Chicks, Chickens and Hens ) | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria elegans_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Usambara Violet* (Kenya Violet) | *Scientific Name:* _Santpaulia confusa_ | *Family:* Gesneraceae 

*Variegated Laurel* (speedy henry) | *Scientific Name:* _Tradescantia flumeninsis_ | *Family:* Commelinaceae 

*Variegated Wandering Jew* (speedy henry, wandering jew) | *Scientific Name:* _Tradescantia flumeninsis_ | *Family:* Commelinaceae 

*Variegated Wax Plant* | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria sp._ | *Family:* 

*Velvet Plant* (Velvet Plant, Royal Velvet Plant, Purple Velvet Plant, Purple Passion Vine ) | *Scientific Name:* _Gynura aurantica_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Venus Fly Trap* | *Scientific Name:* _Dionaea muscipula_ | *Family:* Droseraceae 

*Verona Fern* (Bold Sword Fern, Nephrolepis Biserrata, Verona Lace Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis biserrata_ | *Family:* Dryopteridaceae 

*Verona Lace Fern* (Bold Sword Fern, Nephrolepis Biserrata, Verona Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis biserrata_ | *Family:* Dryopteridaceae 

*Vining Peperomia* | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia serpens variegata_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Violet Slipper Gloxinia* (bright eyes) | *Scientific Name:* _Sinningia speciosa_ | *Family:* Gesneriaceae 

*Waffle Plant* (Purple Waffle Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Hemigraphis exotica_ | *Family:* Acanthaceae 

*Walking Anthericum* (Ribbon Plant, Spider Plant, Spider Ivy) | *Scientific Name:* _Chlorophytum comosum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Wandering Jew* (Speedy Henry, Variegated Wandering Jew) | *Scientific Name:* _Tradescantia flumeninsis_ | *Family:* Commelinaceae 

*Washington Hawthorn* (Haws, Pirliteiro, Red Hawthorn) | *Scientific Name:* _Crataegus species_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Water Hickory* | *Scientific Name:* _Carya aquatica_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Watermelon Begonia* | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia argyreia_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Watermelon Peperomia* (Watermelon Begonia) | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia argyreia_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Watermelon Pilea* (Watermelon Plant, Aluminum Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Pilea cadieri_ | *Family:* Urticaceae 

*Wax Plant* (Hindu Rope Plant, Porcelain Flower) | *Scientific Name:* _Hoya carnosa 'krinkle kurl'_ | *Family:* Asclepiadaceae 

*Wax Rosette* (Maroon Chenille Plant, Painted Lady, Copper Rose, Blue Echeveria, Plush Plant ) | *Scientific Name:* _Echeveria derenbergii_ | *Family:* Crassulaceae 

*Weeping Bottlebrush* (Bottlebrush, Prickly Bottlebrush, Crimson Bottlebrush ) | *Scientific Name:* _Callistemon species_ | *Family:* Myrtaceae 

*Weeping Sargent Hemlock* (Many varieties) | *Scientific Name:* _Tsuga species_ | *Family:* Pinaceae 

*Weisdornbluten* (Haws, Pirliteiro, Red Hawthorn, Washington Hawthorn) | *Scientific Name:* _Crataegus species_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*West Indian Gherkin* (Goareberry Gourd, Gooseberry Gourd, Burr Gourd) | *Scientific Name:* _Cucumis anguria_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Western Sword* (Sword Fern, Giant Holly Fern, Imbricate Sword Fern ) | *Scientific Name:* _Ploystichum munitum_ | *Family:* Polypodaceae 

*White Edged Swedish Ivy* (Creeping Charlie, Swedish Ivy ) | *Scientific Name:* _Plectranthus australis_ (_Pilea nummulariifolia_) | *Family:* Pilea: Uriticaeae; Plectranthus: Lamiaceae 

*White Ginger* (Butterfly Ginger, Cinnamon Jasmine, Garland Flower, Ginger Lily ) | *Scientific Name:* _Hedychium coronarium_ | *Family:* 

*White Heart Hickory* | *Scientific Name:* _Carya tomentosa_ | *Family:* Juglandaceae 

*Whitman Fern* (Bold Sword Fern, Nephrolepis Biserrata, Verona Fern, Verona Lace Fern) | *Scientific Name:* _Nephrolepis biserrata_ | *Family:* Dryopteridaceae 

*Wild Buckwheat* (Sulfur Flower, Umbrella Plant) | *Scientific Name:* _Eriogonium umbellatum_ | *Family:* Polygonaceae 

*Wild Hyacinth* (Blue Dicks) | *Scientific Name:* _Dichelostemma pulchellum_ (_Brodiaea pulchella, Hookera pulchella _) | *Family:* Amaryllidaceae 

*Wild Lantana* (Sand Verbena, Prairie Snowball) | *Scientific Name:* _Abronia fragrans_ | *Family:* 

*Wild Sasparilla* (Sawbrier) | *Scientific Name:* _Smilax glauca_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Wild Strawberry* (Strawberry) | *Scientific Name:* _Fragaria_ | *Family:* Rosaceae 

*Willow Herb* (Blooming Sally, Fire Weed) | *Scientific Name:* _Epilobium angustifolium_ | *Family:* Onagraceae 

*Windmill Palm* (Chusan Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Trachycarpus fortunei_ | *Family:* Arecaceae 

*Winter Cattleya* (Christmas Orchid) | *Scientific Name:* _Cattleya trianaei_ | *Family:* Orchidaceae 

*Withered Snapdragon* | *Scientific Name:* _Anthirrhinum multiflorum_ | *Family:* Schrophulariaceae 

*Wood Lily* | *Scientific Name:* _Lilium umbellatum_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Woolflower* | *Scientific Name:* _Celosia cristata_ | *Family:* Amaranthaceae 

*Yellow Bloodleaf* (Chicken Gizzard, Bloodleaf, Joseph's Coat ) | *Scientific Name:* _Iresine herbstii_ | *Family:* Amaranthaceae 

*Yellow Palm* (Golden Butterfly Palm, Cane Palm, Golden Feather Palm, Yellow Palm) | *Scientific Name:* _Dypsis lutescens_ (_Chrysalidocarpus lutescens _) | *Family:* Palmae 

*Yellow-Flowered Gourd* | *Scientific Name:* _Cucurbita species_ | *Family:* Cucurbitaceae 

*Yerba Linda* | *Scientific Name:* _Peperomia rotundifolia_ | *Family:* Piperaceae 

*Zebra Haworthia* | *Scientific Name:* _Haworthia fasciata_ | *Family:* Liliaceae 

*Zinnia* | *Scientific Name:* _Zinnia species_ | *Family:* Asteraceae 

*Zucchini Squash* | *Scientific Name:* _Cucurbia pepo cv zucchini_ |


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank You for posting this.We just moved to Florida, and I want to do some plantings and am really grateful to have found your list. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## jlwilson (Mar 10, 2011)

Holy Moley!!! Wouldn't it have been easier to just give the ASPCA link:

ASPCA | Toxic and Non-Toxic Plants

It's good to have anyway for other pet questions. I sure hope you didn't type that all out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/people-foods.aspx

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/


----------



## allaboutourdogs (Aug 27, 2010)

There are rumors that marijuana can be good for dogs that are having seizures especially when they inhale the smoke of the plant from their owners. Is this true?


----------



## human11 (Mar 16, 2012)

It's good to have anyway for other pet questions. I sure hope you didn't type that all out.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

First time I actually looked at the list, because of having a pup that will eat anything.

I need clarification though on some of the times, when listing apples, apricot, strawberries, cherries, are you talking about the plants/trees/blossoms? Both my dogs like eating a piece of apple or a piece of strawberry - I am sure they would eat a piece of apricot or a cherry as well if I offered it. Of course, they would never get the pits/stones or the apple seeds themselves. 

Aloe - are you talking about the plant itself? There is aloe vera gel that is specifically made for dogs for healing and a lot of products with aloe in it - so that is confusing.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> First time I actually looked at the list, because of having a pup that will eat anything.
> 
> I need clarification though on some of the times, when listing apples, apricot, strawberries, cherries, are you talking about the plants/trees/blossoms? Both my dogs like eating a piece of apple or a piece of strawberry - I am sure they would eat a piece of apricot or a cherry as well if I offered it. Of course, they would never get the pits/stones or the apple seeds themselves.
> 
> Aloe - are you talking about the plant itself? There is aloe vera gel that is specifically made for dogs for healing and a lot of products with aloe in it - so that is confusing.


I think it's going to vary- I know with avocados it's the pit and with apple the core has some sort of toxin in it, but don't know the degree it is bad for dogs. You may need to google it separately to get more information about a specific plant and dogs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, Anne. I would also think just the pits and seeds of the named fruits, would be a problem, not a slice of fruit. I know apple seeds have Cyanide in it, but I don't give the core, so I am not worried about that. 
I just think there should be more clarification on things when making a list.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I missed the two major landscaping plants around here. Crabgrass and Dandelions?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know about crab grass, but I know Dandelions are not toxic. I googled that as soon as Ben snacked on the flowers.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Acai Berries Are Toxic For Dogs*

Found this post on earthclinic.com:

_[WARNING!] Acai berries and the juice should be added to this list of "toxins" as it has more than twice the amount of Theobromine as chocolate! I found out the hard way when it caused acute renal failure in my dog very shortly after I added some to his food. He survived, but the symptoms were so intense and sudden, I was terrified! I am not seeing it on any lists as of yet, so I am letting all dog-related sites know. Please add to list._


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

So everything I have in my flower garden...lol OY


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*All Iris and Day Lilies are toxic to dogs, and all animals*

Noticed lilies and iris were not on this list, so I googled it, and found this link:

Are Irises & Daylilies Poisonous to Cats & Dogs? - Pets

Sorry! I had only looked at the first list. Looks like they're included in the 2nd list.


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

What about pomegranates?


----------



## Stephan (May 23, 2011)

Thank you, very usefull


----------

